# Liberty Movement > Rand Paul Forum >  9/16/15 Republican Debate - OFFICIAL Thread!

## Matt Collins

This is the _OFFICIAL_ thread for the debate tonight!



What do you think Rand should say? What do you think Rand shouldn't say?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> What do you think Rand should say?


Here's one idea:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...the-GOP-debate

----------


## William Tell

If anyone finds live streams, please link them.

----------


## Xenliad

His 20 second introduction should be an actual introduction where he says he's a doctor that never held office before 2011 and then tell them a bit about his tax plan.

And stop saying "I think ..." and "I do think, however, that ..."

----------


## Chieppa1

Where is the unofficial thread?

----------


## Jan2017

*CNN to stream GOP debate for free
*http://thehill.com/business-a-lobbyi...ebate-for-free



> CNN is slated to stream the second Republican presidential debate free online  — a departure from Fox News's decision last month
>  when it hosted the first GOP forum. 
> CNN streams all of its programming online, but it usually requires customers to sign in using an account tied to
>  a traditional pay TV subscription. 
> 
> The cable network announced it will lift that paywall from 6 p.m. to 11 p.m. the night of the debate and feature the live stream on its homepage.
>  The move is meant to "showcase the value of 'TV Everywhere'" — the name CNN gives to its streaming service.

----------


## Influenza

He shouldn't even acknowledge Trump unless he is prompted, and should even use that case to talk mostly about himself and his policies. But, if we can take him for his word, he will be on the hunt for Trump once again, which will do nothing to grow his support, and will only increase the already enormous amount of potential voters that view him unfavorably

----------


## Jan2017

> He shouldn't even acknowledge Trump unless he is prompted, and should even use that case to talk mostly about himself and his policies. But, if we can take him for his word, he will be on the hunt for Trump once again, which will do nothing to grow his support, and will only increase the already enourmous amount of potential voters that view him unfavorably


Yes, don't mention him or anyone maybe by name. 

 The moderator will be inclined to allow response time if you mention someone by name in your response, according to earlier reports of the CNN debate plan/rules.

----------


## willwash

I am worried at this point that Rand has built up his impending attack on Trump so much that if he doesn't attack Trump it will be even worse.

Make no mistake, he is going to need to pull something miraculous out of his ass tonight or it's not going to be looking good.

----------


## RonPaul4Prez2012

Well at least hes not in the back row

----------


## Liberty74

I would talk about how I want to be the President that "leaves you alone." The President that will follow the Constitution and apply the Bill of Rights to ALL Americans and that includes protecting our borders. I'm a different kind of Republican. I support auditing the FED. I support decriminalizing pot. I support bringing home the troops and not being so war hungry all the time causing financial strain and government debt. I want to end the IRS. I want to put more power back into your hands, the people. I support the people.

----------


## Jan2017

Christie got bumped in that photo to the last row - even though officially he is a big No. 10 

This could be the last debate for some . . .





.

----------


## BGfree

If he wants his polling numbers to go up he needs to rant like hell about illegal immigration, the 100,000 refugees that Obama is bringing in from Syria and vow to do whatever it takes to create a trade surplus with Mexico, China, and Japan.

----------


## Matt McGuire

> His 20 second introduction should be an actual introduction where he says he's a doctor that never held office before 2011 and then tell them a bit about his tax plan.
> 
> And stop saying "I think ..." and "I do think, however, that ..."


Exactly. He needs to stop being so insecure with his positions.

----------


## Sola_Fide

Rand needs to be prepared for the fact that he is going to have the least speaking time.  Speak directly to the camera.  Highlight his true conservative bona fides.  Contrast with the other big government candidates.

----------


## Peace&Freedom

Well, to stand out, Rand could come out looking like this:

----------


## RabbitMan

> If he wants his polling numbers to go up he needs to rant like hell about illegal immigration, the 100,000 refugees that Obama is bringing in from Syria and vow to do whatever it takes to create a trade surplus with Mexico, China, and Japan.


.....

NO.

Tax Plan, Tea Party bonafides, Doctor.

----------


## BGfree

> .....
> 
> NO.
> 
> Tax Plan, Tea Party bonafides, Doctor.


There's nothing wrong with that, But it won't get him the nomination.

----------


## ApathyCuredRP

"A democracy cannot exist as a permanent form of government. It can only exist until the voters discover that they can vote themselves largesse from the public treasury. From that moment on, the majority always votes for the candidates promising the most benefits from the public treasury with the result that a democracy always collapses over loose fiscal policy, always followed by a dictatorship. The average age of the world's greatest civilizations has been 200 years.
Great nations rise and fall. The people go from bondage to spiritual truth, to great courage, from courage to liberty, from liberty to abundance, from abundance to selfishness, from selfishness to complacency, from complacency to apathy, from apathy to dependence, from dependence back again to bondage." 

-Alexander Fraser Tytler

----------


## opinionatedfool

> He shouldn't even acknowledge Trump unless he is prompted, and should even use that case to talk mostly about himself and his policies. But, if we can take him for his word, he will be on the hunt for Trump once again, which will do nothing to grow his support, and will only increase the already enormous amount of potential voters that view him unfavorably


Anyone thinking trump will somehow fissle out is kidding themselves. He has a strong enough following to make it to the early states that count. If someone doesn't figure out a way to attack in a way that works, we will have a president trump. It's do or die at this point - attacking may be rand's only option, good or bad. He has to figure out how to attack the Sun Tzu way though... know your enemy and yourself and you always win. Not sure he knows trump will enough

----------


## radiofriendly

RAAAAAAAAAAND PAAAAAAAAAUL!

----------


## PaleoPaul

It's times like these I wish Bachmann was in the race this time, just to hear her say "Anderson!  Anderson!  Anderson!" during any debates aired on CNN.

----------


## Sola_Fide

Any live threads?  I am in my office.

----------


## muzzled dogg

Need a feed

----------


## William Tell

http://2ndrun.tv/news_directory/national/cnn/

----------


## dannno

> Need a feed


CNN is streaming it for free on their website.

----------


## Xenliad

I decided to check out the first debate and Graham starts talking

----------


## ApathyCuredRP

Lindsay Graham beating them war drums.

----------


## kbs021

Hugh sounds like he is going to be very tough tonight.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Lindsay Graham beating them war drums.


I noticed Lindsay is in non-compliance with the Republican uniform tonight: no flag pin.

----------


## Jonderdonk

> Hugh sounds like he is going to be very tough tonight.


Was just about to say that

----------


## ApathyCuredRP

Part of me rather have Rand Paul on this stage and speaking 20 minutes then on main stage speaking 3 minutes.

----------


## Anti-Neocon

> Lindsay Graham beating them war drums.


They are the only drums he has.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Jindal: Put all the Mayors in jail.

----------


## Sola_Fide

Graham:  I am an idiot.

----------


## kbs021

Lol this debate between Graham and Rick is so weird.. I hope there is more of this though against trump. They are just letting them go at it

----------


## Xenliad

Santorum and Graham are wrestling and Jindal is caught awkwardly between them.

----------


## dannno

> They are the only drums he has.


Yes and Lindsey Graham is addicted to drums.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Lindsey is such a little bitch.

----------


## Anti-Neocon

So... Santorum has 7 kids.

----------


## Sola_Fide

Listen to these retards clap everything Graham says about war.

----------


## CPUd

Santorum the military expert

----------


## Jackie Moon

"Come on guys, remember how great the Iraq war was?  The good old days.  Let's fire that thing back up, and add Syria in there this time for extra wartime fun."

----------


## Xenliad

9/11

----------


## Crashland

That entire foreign policy exchange was cringe inducing. Jindal was the best because he didn't say anything

----------


## CPUd

Jindal keeps talking until, "thank you Governor, thank you..., thank you Governor"

----------


## garyallen59

Lindsay Graham is absolutely insane.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Where is the unofficial thread?


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...icial-Thread**

----------


## Crashland

> Jindal keeps talking until, "thank you Governor, thank you..., thank you Governor"


I can already tell the timing rules are a sham. The moderators were just fine allowing Graham and Santorum to go on for a long time interrupting one another, but then Pataki tries to weigh in and it's Governor, sorry Governor, we have rules!

----------


## ApathyCuredRP

I will at least say I rather any of these candidates  in the republican field over Graham.  Holy cow.  What an insane evil man.

----------


## Sola_Fide

Graham:  "Not one penny more to the federal government before we figure out how to deal with this debt."

How about don't start unending wars, you idiot.

----------


## Jackie Moon



----------


## brandon

> I've been saying for a while that Trump is the worst GOP candidate in the race.  After watching that first debate, I now think it's clear that it's not possible for any candidate running for any office in any party to be any worse than Lindsey Graham.


Heh... yeah. That's basically as bad as it gets.

----------


## squirl22

> CNN is streaming it for free on their website.


Thanks! I can get full screen there...the other link I was using would not expand to full screen   http://2ndrun.tv/news_directory/national/cnn/

----------


## carlton

Only four people at the debate stage and Pataki still seems irrelevant.

----------


## Danke

> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...icial-Thread**


Closed, lol

----------


## misconstrued

Is it live on CNN.com yet? I'm not seeing it...

----------


## Suzu

> Is it live on CNN.com yet? I'm not seeing it...


Just go to cnn.com it's on the front page

----------


## squirl22

The cnn link is a limited preview; I had to go back to 2nd run...sound is better anyway, just can't get the full screen...oh well.

----------


## 01000110

Go Rand GO!!!

And yeah, Graham is a lunatic.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Closed, lol


Seriously?  WTF??

This is stupid.  I'm out.

----------


## CPUd

> Seriously?  WTF??
> 
> This is stupid.  I'm out.


2nd

----------


## Xenliad

The talking heads are really pushing Graham now.

----------


## Liberty74

> I've been saying for a while that Trump is the worst GOP candidate in the race.  After watching that first debate, I now think it's clear that it's not possible for any candidate running for any office in any party to be any worse than Lindsey Graham.


Yet CNN is getting their pants wet about how well Graham did.

----------


## phill4paul

> Seriously?  WTF??
> 
> This is stupid.  I'm out.





> 2nd


  3rd. Some mod has a gear grind for a loooong time RPF tradition. Just shows the direction of the forums these days.

----------


## Barrex

Ill thake 13th place in leaving.... but I will leave just now

----------


## MarcusI

*GO RAND PAUL!!*

----------


## PaleoPaul

Let's get ready to RUMBLE!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## garyallen59

Getting them pre debate nerves.

----------


## adam220891

We're with you Rand!

----------


## limequat

Here we go

----------


## kbs021

Here we go ladies and gents. Rand bout to talk about Eminent domain and that is freaking awesome

----------


## kbs021

Wonder if Dana will call Rand, Ron Paul instead since she was obsessed with his demise.

----------


## limequat

lol at Rubio wiping the sweat off his head

----------


## squirl22

The cnn link is a limited preview; I had to go back to 2nd run...sound is better anyway, just can't get the full screen...oh well.

----------


## Brett85

Rubio already sweating.  Lol.  Not a good start for him.

----------


## Xenliad

Rand told them he's a doctor!

----------


## kbs021

Good opening. Already mentioned being an Eye-surgeon. Win.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Two threads were helpful in the past for this live stuff.

so.....?

----------


## limequat

Starting with #1

----------


## ssunlimited

I'm watching it on cnn.com, why does it keep stopping for me?

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Rand told them he's a doctor!


He's reading the boards.

----------


## squirl22

just lost that  link..now back to http://livetvcafe.net/video/W5Y3H3R4G4GD/CNN   I can hear but not see it

----------


## Xenliad

Huckabee kissing up to Donald.

----------


## Crashland

Rand needs to use ALL of his time. Even the opening statement he didn't use all 30 seconds.

----------


## devil21

Dumb ass comment about water by Rubio.

----------


## adam220891

Cruz is so weird.

----------


## limequat

Huckabee a sweaty pig too.  Must be hot in there.

----------


## brandon

Cruz seems so fake... reminds me of the House of Cards guy.

----------


## garyallen59

"I'm the son of an italian/irish mob"

----------


## dannno

> Cruz is so weird.


He fell flat, no applause for his intro lol..

----------


## Liberty74

Carson bores me, just saying...

----------


## limequat

Oh carson is worried aobut the CHILDREN.  Well then. That changes things.

----------


## kbs021

Trump sucks. You supported Obamacare

----------


## brandon

Carson nice guy.... could get my vote if he doesn't go full neocon

----------


## Jackie Moon



----------


## 01000110

Stick it Trump you frickin' clown

----------


## devil21

LOL Trump coming after Rand first.  1%?

Tear him up Rand!!

----------


## adam220891

> Lol, nobody raises hands for Christie.


They were to raise their hands if Obama was providing a better future for their children

----------


## 65fastback2+2

carly with the punt

----------


## hardrightedge

lol....YUUUUUGGGGEEEE!

get him Rand

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Damn, Trump fires at Rand with no provocation.

----------


## Xenliad

And so it begins.

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> Yea baby Trump calling out the frontrunner


get it rand get it!

----------


## limequat

Whoa, trump lashes out at Paul???

----------


## DP714

Trump's first words were an attack on Rand....Seems like Rand's in good shape after all.

----------


## 01000110

Rand is destroying trump

----------


## Xenliad

Rand is sounding professional.

----------


## devil21

Thank you Donald!  I knew you'd say something stupid.

----------


## Traditionalist

Rand was just destroyed. campaign over. Oh man that was brutal

----------


## squirl22

Trump is a jack ass....

----------


## Kotin

> Rand was just destroyed. campaign over. Oh man that was brutal


Wtf are you talking about??

----------


## Traditionalist

Trump destroyed Rand Paul. Wow. That was bad bad bad. Rand had no come-back for the quip and just started laughing. Along with the crowd.

----------


## hardrightedge

it's over

first round TKO

----------


## brandon

lmao Trump is actually pretty funny

----------


## kbs021

Eye rolled his butt

----------


## 01000110

Trump made billions and billions and blah blah blah blah

----------


## DP714

> Trump destroyed Rand Paul. Wow. That was bad bad bad. Rand had no come-back for the quip and just started laughing. Along with the crowd.




Not sure if serious...

----------


## squirl22

> Rand was just destroyed. campaign over. Oh man that was brutal


I guess you are a troll for Trump...go somewhere else please

----------


## Brett85

All of the other candidates are punting, refusing to attack Trump.  Very cowardly.  Well, Walker is at least going after him now.

----------


## timosman

Trump just confirmed what Rand said.

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> Wtf are you talking about??


im thinking sarcasm

----------


## Liberty74

> Trump destroyed Rand Paul. Wow. That was bad bad bad. Rand had no come-back for the quip and just started laughing. Along with the crowd.


Because he said Rand was ugly? Really?

Rand owned Trump professionally.

----------


## devil21

> Trump destroyed Rand Paul. Wow. That was bad bad bad. Rand had no come-back for the quip and just started laughing. Along with the crowd.


-neg

Why the hell does it say "You cannot give reputation to this user"????    eta:  apparently was banned.

----------


## limequat

I'm thinking trolls.

----------


## kahless

Trump getting off to a bad start with the attack on Rand.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Trump just confirmed what Rand said.


I guess I'm biased, but I'm proud of rand taking a stand

----------


## Patrick Henry

Rand seems nice an calm tonight. Hopefully he will have ample time to talk.

----------


## adam220891

Trump's a piece of $#@!. Actually, that would be a compliment.

----------


## Liberty74

> Trump just confirmed what Rand said.


Exactly!!!

That's why Rand was laughing after being called ugly. Went right over Trump's hair.

----------


## dude58677

LOL, I knew that Trump would attack Rand Paul.

----------


## 65fastback2+2

get it scott...liked his comment about trump just now

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> LOL, I knew that Trump would attack Rand Paul.


rand's spent the time between the debates picking on trump...like i said in another thread...poke the bear to get it to attack you

----------


## Jan2017

Trump on to Walker . . . he would be such a better Wisconsin Governor

----------


## timosman

Trump is sinking like a lead baloon

----------


## opinionatedfool

> rand's spent the time between the debates picking on trump...like i said in another thread...poke the bear to get it to attack you


Yes, thats the way to do it

----------


## 01000110

Trump looking like a total JACKASS

----------


## hardrightedge

Kasich....can't stand him...the worst

----------


## limequat

Shut up Kasich, you're 100% wrong.

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> Yes, thats the way to do it


yup...and trump just proved it 100% worked. Rand read him like a book

----------


## Patrick Henry

Lol at Kasich

----------


## kahless

As much as I hate Christie he is killing it.

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> Shut up Kasich, you're 100% wrong.


he had to take the opposing view to try and get some poll bumps

----------


## timosman

Christie will get the government off your back

----------


## kahless

I like Carson but he is burning and crashing hard.

----------


## Crashland

Trump didn't come across well in that exchange, but neither did Rand. Again, while he is speaking the truth, he is severely lacking an emotional connection to the audience.

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> As much as I hate Christie he is killing it.


only because he's not talking about actual issues yet

----------


## limequat

I don't think Carson's gonna make it through this.

----------


## Mike4Freedom

Rand should leave the stage, then at that time they should bring out a firing squad for everyone else

----------


## timosman

Wow,  Carly is using the fish and water metaphor.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Trump didn't come across well in that exchange, but neither did Rand. Again, while he is speaking the truth, he is severely lacking an emotional connection to the audience.


It made trump look bad and that's what people will remember more

----------


## kahless

> I don't think Carson's gonna make it through this.


What a train wreck, I agree.

----------


## Liberty74

> I like Carson but he is burning and crashing hard.


He really bores me...

----------


## Brett85

Why are they asking some of the candidates a second question when several of the candidates haven't even been asked a question yet?

----------


## Jan2017

> I like Carson but he is burning and crashing hard.


Carson looks tired and unprepared . . . hard to follow with him struggling to get his words out.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Rand did fine, but I thought he did fine in the last debate so what do I know.

----------


## kbs021

Rand hasn't really been asked a question yet lol

----------


## timosman

> Trump didn't come across well in that exchange, but neither did Rand. Again, while he is speaking the truth, he is severely lacking an emotional connection to the audience.


That's the initial, gut level, impression. Now think about this scene again, calmly this time.

----------


## adam220891

Carly is a total dodger.

Trump is an $#@!.

Carson is boring and has no substance.

Christie is playing the humour card and failing.

----------


## Mike4Freedom

Wow, trump is imploding here, I did not think it would happen this early.

----------


## Liberty74

Trump is looking more and more like a clown.

----------


## Patrick Henry

The Bush Trump show.

----------


## Trigonx

So I just tuned in to the debate... this seems so different than every other debate.  Seems soo childish.


it's just two people bitching at each other.

----------


## Original_Intent

Donald "I know my people, if I'd wanted it I would have gotten it." Kinda sounds like a mafia boss.

----------


## jonhowe

Trump v Bush is fantastic. Both look awful.


Carson is again coming off as very level headed (even if he isn't, politically).

----------


## Southron

Trump taking a beating IMO.

----------


## dannno

lol @ Trump "[Jeb's] got more energy tonight  "

----------


## squirl22

Someone should haul off and punch Trump in the mouth

----------


## brandon

lmfao Trump is destroying everyone

----------


## Xenliad

Is this supposed to be some sort of comedy?

----------


## kahless

The first time I have ever seen Trump nervous in the debate from the beginning. Yet retarded Jeb could not debate him.

----------


## Jan2017

This debate is a Trump show . . . that has been the course so far.

Moderators are losing this.

----------


## timosman

Donald, I do not know how to break it to you, but you are done.

----------


## kbs021

Rand needs to jump in and tell them they both support Clintons

----------


## Mike4Freedom

> Donald, I do not know how to break it to you, but you are done.


Not yet, but this will start his downfall. About $#@!ing time.

----------


## Mad Raven

What is this? What am I watching? It's half over and this idiot hasn't asked a single policy question. Not a single one. He's just bouncing personalities off each other like the lazy media whores. 

Are they always like this?

The media whores commentating after the minors debate were an excellent preview. First the audience was small, then they started coming in. Ooh look where the podiums are. Let's talk about photo ops!

----------


## Brett85

This is ridiculous.  This is like Trump's fourth question and about half of the candidates haven't even been asked a question yet.

----------


## Liberty74

Trump GOT owned by Bush LOL

----------


## Peace&Freedom

> Trump didn't come across well in that exchange, but neither did Rand. Again, while he is speaking the truth, he is severely lacking an emotional connection to the audience.


*This. If your goal is to bring down Trump a peg, attacking him may get it done, but it doesn't establish why they should vote for YOU. Rand needs to push himself, not just push down Trump.

----------


## timosman

> lmfao Trump is destroying everyone


yup, throwing punches everywhere like a brat

----------


## squirl22

Cruz has had  no questions yet and the only reason rand talked is because trump attacked him...trump trump every question..boring

----------


## garyallen59

Huckabee, Cruz and Rubio have not spoken since the intros.

----------


## devil21

Trump says everyone hates us yet just yesterday he said he wanted to boost military spending more.  Gee, dontcha think those things are related?

----------


## adam220891

This is a $#@!ty debate. No substance.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Rubio is a fraud

----------


## kahless

Trump killing it on foreign policy relations compared to Rubio.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Rand was just destroyed. campaign over. Oh man that was brutal


Go away please.

----------


## economics102

Put a fork in Bush, Trump just destroyed his image with that whole "excuse me" exchange.

Rand needs to jump in but he did excellent at the beginning, and even if he doesn't get anything else out of this debate, the fact that Trump is imploding and has taken the air out of Bush and Walker in the process is good for Rand.

----------


## adam220891

Carly is less likeable than Christie. Maybe it's just me but I cannot stand her.

----------


## rg17

*Trump is the b**iggest douchebag ever!*

----------


## brandon

Carly wants to deploy our military to intimidate the Russians. Are you $#@!ing kidding me....

----------


## Jackie Moon



----------


## Jan2017

Rand not asked about Syria but about China . . . Rand brings it back to the last questions - Great job.

----------


## kahless

Rand is killing it and looks like the most reasonable Presidential candidate on the panel so far.

----------


## devil21

Rand really does sound like the only adult on the stage.

----------


## limequat

Rand just called the field isolationists.  Nice.

----------


## brandon

Really nice answer by Rand.... making me like him again lol

----------


## timosman

I do not like the lighting on Rand's face. He looks tired.

----------


## Xenliad

Has Huckabee received a question yet?

Edit: speak of the devil...

----------


## economics102

This is the Rand Paul we all knew could kick as at debates.

Scott Walker really looks like a drunken frat boy, it's hilarious.

----------


## squirl22

I lost sound during Rand's talk...only heard part...damn...hopefully someone will post this tomorrow

----------


## hardrightedge

why isn't bush speaking spanish...how will you win the latino vote?

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> Rand just called the field isolationists.  Nice.


yup..loved that part.

----------


## Southron

Rand reminding me of Ron tonight.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Huck "Survival of western civilization". lol

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Really nice answer by Rand.... making me like him again lol


I've always liked him, but I liked him more

----------


## timosman

> Really nice answer by Rand.... making me like him again lol


Pretty good, although there were a few small issues. Like saliva swallowing too many times. Good job overall.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Here we go. Who loves Israel the most?! Everybody pledge your lives.

----------


## Crashland

I'm starting to get discouraged... the problem is not Rand's message, it's his delivery...

----------


## economics102

I was hoping Rand would jump on the "China currency manipulation" to talk about the Federal Reserve, but the answer he gave about Reagan was politically more clever

----------


## WD-NY

A+ answer about Russia & Iran by Rand. That answer just saved the campaign

----------


## kbs021

https://randpaul.com/praise-for-rand...foreign-policy

----------


## timosman

> Huck "Survival of western civilization". lol


Yeah, bring the apocalypse and scare the $#@! out of everybody. I am shaking in my boots already.

----------


## Jan2017

Tapper : "He's been patient - but somebody had to be 11th . . . "
. . . here's Huckabee "the survival of Western civilization . . . it threatens Israel !"

----------


## squirl22

he's nervous  I mean rand

----------


## opinionatedfool

> I was hoping Rand would jump on the "China currency manipulation" to talk about the Federal Reserve, but the answer he gave about Reagan was politically more clever


People don't understand federal reserve... leave that till after the election

----------


## Liberty74

> Rand talking common sense tonight. Looking good.


Definitely acting more Presidential and a calmness to him.

----------


## garyallen59

The camera's just did a slow pull in on Huckabee. Camera tricks to add to his presentation of answer.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Definitely acting more Presidential and a calmness to him.


Yes he's doing good

----------


## brandon

Trump obviously has no real understanding of the issues but god damn he can give a convincing entertaining delivery of whatever crap he says.

----------


## timosman

> I'm starting to get discouraged... the problem is not Rand's message, it's his delivery...


That was always a problem for him. The campaign dropped a ball on this one. He should have had a nice relaxing massage before the debate. Is he sick again ?

----------


## economics102

Go Rubio! (just kidding)

----------


## 01000110

Rand doing great

----------


## squirl22

Wow...Rand did good on this

----------


## kbs021

There we go baby! Rand Paul talking about the common sense foreign policy!

----------


## timosman

Nice delivery Rand but you look like crap.

----------


## RPfan1992

Good answer from Rand

----------


## robmpreston

Wow. Like having Ron Paul up there for the last couple answers.

----------


## PaleoPaul

DAMMIT RAND is ON FIRE!

----------


## Mike4Freedom

Solid answer from Rand

----------


## Trigonx

Rand is the only one sounding reasonable on that stage.  So far this is great for Rand.

----------


## Jan2017

Rand - "past interventions have created chaos . . . we have to look at this carefully."

----------


## brandon

I think Rand got the message that acting like an interventionist was not helping him. Liking his new approach much more.... think he's got the balance right on presenting foreign policy now.

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> Nice delivery Rand but you look like crap.


trump already beat you on that comment...way to be late.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Cruz is creepy

----------


## Liberty74

> Trump obviously has no real understanding of the issues but god damn he can give a convincing entertaining delivery of whatever crap he says.


It's a lot of crap for sure. Has Trump said anything intellectual or even Presidential?

----------


## brandon

> DAMMIT RAND is ON FIRE!


Yep felt like it...

----------


## 65fastback2+2

rubio's response on use of force in response to trump was good

----------


## timosman

Cruz can't wait. Sounds like a real ayatollah.

----------


## VictorB

Cruz just went from acting natural when asking for a response to robot political speak in a split second. Cruz looks very unnatural tonight.

----------


## kahless

Why is this clown Cruz getting so much time.  I liked him better when he was doing episodes of True Blood.

----------


## Brett85

John Kasich losing the debate.  This time he's the one who's always interrupting and sounding annoying.

----------


## devil21

> Rand - "past iInterventions have created chaos . . . we have to look at this carefully."


And that is why the establishment is terrified of Rand.  The creation of chaos is the _goal_ of the interventions, not a side effect.

----------


## jonhowe

Rand is doing great! Looking calm; that helped Carson last time. And making great Ron-like points!

----------


## kbs021

Tonight is a great night for the past Ron Paul supporters and libertarians. Rand looking good.

----------


## Liberty74

> I think Rand got the message that acting like an interventionist was not helping him. Liking his new approach much more.... think he's got the balance right on presenting foreign policy now.


Rand is creating a niche and let the other warmongers fight out the neocon message.

----------


## timosman

> trump already beat you on that comment...way to be late.


You have to admit Trump has the advantage of being much closer

----------


## Liberty74

> I think Rand got the message that acting like an interventionist was not helping him. Liking his new approach much more.... think he's got the balance right on presenting foreign policy now.


Rand is creating a niche and let the other warmongers fight out the neocon message.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Kasich would love world government

----------


## RPfan1992

Foreign policy most important issue? Lol.

----------


## timosman

> trump already beat you on that comment...way to be late.


You have to admit Trump has the advantage of being much closer

----------


## economics102

Am I the only one that falls asleep every time Kasich starts talking?

----------


## adam220891

Do they go to Rand and ask him why he didn't defend Kentucky clerk?

----------


## timosman

> And that is why the establishment is terrified of Rand.  The creation of chaos is the _goal_ of the interventions, not a side effect.


It is called Rubblization - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubblization I would love Rand start using this word.

----------


## Jan2017

Huckabee losing it - lol

----------


## Patrick Henry

Huck huck bo buck

----------


## moraha

Somebody needs to tell Rand to quit this "I think" stuff and have a stronger tone. His message is great but he need to deliver much better than he has.

----------


## garyallen59

Rand called everyone else isolationists earlier... that just sunk in. Awesome.

----------


## economics102

Rand is doing great, and thanks to Donald Trump tens of millions of people are watching the actual debate to see it, instead of just hearing what the spinsters say and highlight.

Also, I've NEVER seen a presiedntial debate where people are so frequently permitted to speak out of turn. Crazy.

----------


## adam220891

All these neocons would just love to go to endless/needless wars. Disgusting.

----------


## economics102

> Also, I've NEVER seen a presiedntial debate where people are so frequently permitted to speak out of turn. Crazy.


You know what we need? We don't need Donald Trump in the debate as a candidate -- we need him to moderate!

----------


## kahless

Huckabee is right but his timing and presentation on this subject in this debate is a problem.  Bush comes across as the statesmen in response.

----------


## Sola_Fide

Why are all these complete idiots getting all this time?

----------


## ProBlue33

I wanted Rand to jump in because he is from Kentucky

----------


## 65fastback2+2

huck and christie getting most ignored this time...perfect.

----------


## squirl22

Kasich sounds like a Dem to me...blah blah...who is supporting him?

----------


## Patrick Henry

Can't stand Cruz looking at me.

----------


## kahless

We just had to sit through a few more seconds of  anti-Liberty Kasich.

----------


## brandon

god Cruz sounds like a slime ball.... total machurian candidate vibe

----------


## squirl22

> I wanted Rand to jump in because he is from Kentucky


Me too, I thought he would. He should speak up now on PP

----------


## timosman

> Huckabee losing it - lol


Final moments of Huck - https://youtu.be/55wIwwmrHxk

----------


## misconstrued

Drudge Debate Poll already open: https://polldaddy.com/poll/9081166/

----------


## Jan2017

Rand getting cut off from nearly every camera shot from the right side . . .

----------


## brandon

ANyone know what time this debate ends? Is there gonna be a commercial so I can go grab a smoke anytime soon?

----------


## devil21

Rand needs to speak up and remind that he led the Senate push to defund PP.

----------


## KingNothing

> LOL, I knew that Trump would attack Rand Paul.


Rand needs to keep goading him into that.  He has to make Trump look like a dick, while still looking like a fun guy himself.

----------


## garyallen59

> Can't stand Cruz looking at me.

----------


## timosman

> Bush comes across as the statesmen in response.


He got lots of coaching obviously. Rand be doing the same.

----------


## economics102

Ben Carson not getting much air time for someone who is 2nd in the polls. Wasted opportunity for him, he should be jumping in left and right.




> Somebody needs to tell Rand to quit this "I think" stuff and have a stronger tone. His message is great but he need to deliver much better than he has.


Yes. He could really benefit tremendously from a speaking coach and also from a vocal coach. He is terrible vocally.

----------


## Mike4Freedom

Why the $#@! are they not asking rand about PP

----------


## hardrightedge

> ANyone know what time this debate ends? Is there gonna be a commercial so I can go grab a smoke anytime soon?


11est...3 hour debate...

----------


## kahless

Unfortunately, the fraud Christie makes sense is going to get a bump in polls.

----------


## adam220891

Carly, we get it. You're a strong, independent woman!

STFU

----------


## economics102

> 11est...3 hour debate...


SERiously?

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Rand needs to keep goading him into that.  He has to make Trump look like a dick, while still looking like a fun guy himself.


Yes, this is the strategy. Then let trumps weak point... anger... bring him down

----------


## ProBlue33

Interesting, that there is some open kiss Israel ass comments

----------


## Crashland

> Rand needs to speak up and remind that he led the Senate push to defund PP.


too late --- Fiorina

----------


## Jan2017

Carly missed her chance to talk about PP . . . yes, Rand needs to jump in - oh she did answer about PP in the end.

----------


## timosman

> Ben Carson not getting much air time for someone who is 2nd in the polls. Wasted opportunity for him, he should be jumping in left and right.


This debate is for Bush in case you did not notice.

----------


## garyallen59

> ANyone know what time this debate ends? Is there gonna be a commercial so I can go grab a smoke anytime soon?


Haha, that's what I'm sitting here thinking.

----------


## dannno

Wow, Christie is kinda killin it..





> ANyone know what time this debate ends? Is there gonna be a commercial so I can go grab a smoke anytime soon?


Dude, a smoke, really? Why aren't you vaping it's 2015...... You could be doing it on your couch..

It ends at 11pm EST, I didn't know it was going to be ad free?

----------


## KingNothing

Jesus, Carly just did awesome.

----------


## Jackie Moon

> ANyone know what time this debate ends? Is there gonna be a commercial so I can go grab a smoke anytime soon?


LOL, I know, I had to run quick for a break.




> 11est...3 hour debate...


Yep, 1 hour before the Money Bomb starts.

----------


## timosman

Trump looks like a schmuck while Bush is speaking. He is not used to not being the center of attention.

----------


## kahless

This is the anti-Trump time debate since the moderators are giving the least time to the leading candidate.  Rand also getting less time than Christie which is ridiculous.

----------


## Peace&Freedom

> I think Rand got the message that acting like an interventionist was not helping him. Liking his new approach much more.... think he's got the balance right on presenting foreign policy now.


Yes! And it's great to see Rand point out the approval for bombing Syria would have led to more ISIS radicalism, not less. The war hawks always paint Mideast intervention as the remedy to radicalism, when the track record shows it's the catalyst.

----------


## Xenliad

Trump respects women!

----------


## KingNothing

> This debate is for Bush in case you did not notice.


And he's blowing it.  Jeb stinks.

----------


## rg17

Wow Trump North Korea!

----------


## 65fastback2+2

trump for war in NK!

----------


## kahless

Did Jeb just mention child support? Did I hear that right?

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Wow Trump North Korea!





> trump for war in NK!


Tronald Dump is the liberty candidate.

----------


## Jan2017

I think that this is only two hours time for the debate - start was moved up one hour to 8pm ET end is 10pm ET

----------


## Sola_Fide

Trump is DEAD after this debate.

----------


## Brett85

> Yes. He could really benefit tremendously from a speaking coach and also from a vocal coach. He is terrible vocally.


You can't really change your voice.

----------


## timosman

> This is the anti-Trump time debate since the moderators are giving the least time to the leading candidate.  Rand also getting less time than Christie which is ridiculous.


This is where Bush will outshine Trump. I think they went into an emergency mode once Bush support started falling drastically. 

Parting gift to Carly before the break.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Trump took a dump

----------


## 01000110

Fiorina just kicked Trumps ass.

----------


## dannno

Fiorina just took down Trump lol...

----------


## kbs021

Carly had a good answer there. Maybe it will hurt him a bit?

----------


## Xenliad

Trump ends with pandering to Fiorina.

----------


## staerker

Lol. Jake set that up nicely.

----------


## Liberty74

LMAO just as I predicted. Trump would be going down by the end of Sept. because he was an empty suit.

Did I call it? Or did I call it?

----------


## garyallen59

Perfect response. Trumps dead.

----------


## Lucille



----------


## garyallen59

> giving more time to Bush....and Christie too...establishment debate


yup

----------


## kahless

Bush please get off the stage.  This is painful to watch.

----------


## Liberty74

Is Trump totally acting LIKE Rand said he would in the beginning of the debate?

----------


## kahless

Bush just ended his campaign.

----------


## timosman

> Bush please get off the stage.  This is painful to watch.


You are watching your next president. Show some respect.

----------


## devil21

Not a peep about the fact that at least half of illegals are on the public dole.  They'll stop coming here if the welfare state stops giving them a free ride.

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

One of the things Carlie is doing well is wedging herself into the debate, even when she's not being asked anything. Rand has got to follow suit; it's a good strategy.

----------


## economics102

> Bush just ended his campaign.


His campaign was over the moment he let Trump cut him off like a weakling. That will probably be the #1 highlight reel and Republican primary voters will not elect a weak-looking candidate.

----------


## timosman

> One of the things Carlie is doing well is wedging herself into the debate, even when she's not being asked anything. Rand has got to follow suit; it's a good strategy.


Is he still on stage ?

----------


## hells_unicorn

Bush is coming off bad, sounds like he doesn't want to be there. Trump is literally pulling the kitchen sink out of his rectum and he still sounds terrible. But nobody is coming off as badly as Walker, I've literally forgotten that he's on the stage.

Rand's been doing good so far, he's not getting much time and his hair is looking pretty messy, but he's holding his own when he gets to speak, and hopefully they'll give him some more questions.

----------


## adam220891

> Christie saying we need a wall and drones patrolling our border.... da $#@! man


LMAO

I missed this, grabbed a quick shower

----------


## goldwater's ghost

> Cruz looks like a weirdo

----------


## Sola_Fide

Rubio is such a tard.

----------


## Kotin

Rubio is so fake

----------


## kahless

> You are watching your next president. Show some respect.


I have been saying that all along. I just do not know how they are going to pull if off yet but we are seeing the start of it.

----------


## squirl22

oh no, Rubio talking about his grandfather....oh no...pathetic

----------


## Patrick Henry

It is taking all I have to watch this.

----------


## devil21

Rand's silence is doing a pretty good job of marginalizing himself.  SPEAK UP RAND!  The Paul's biggest political weakness has been being too polite.

----------


## garyallen59

Come on Rand interject some.

----------


## economics102

> But nobody is coming off as badly as Walker


Of all the people on stage, Walker is the one you look at and most think "I could never picture this guy as President."

----------


## Jan2017

> One of the things Carlie is doing well is wedging herself into the debate, even when she's not being asked anything. Rand has got to follow suit; it's a good strategy.


Yes, Rand needs to interject in this debate - PP and the last half hour he has not spoke.

----------


## economics102

> Rand's silence is doing a pretty good job of marginalizing himself.  SPEAK UP RAND!  The Paul's biggest political weakness has been being too polite.


I think Rand's doing fine but he should indeed take advantage of the very interruption-friendly format, he's leaving airtime on the table.

----------


## Ender

> You can't really change your voice.


Yeah, you can- I could show him how in about 5 mins.

----------


## Sola_Fide

Carson wants to "turn off the spigot of employment" to "illegals".  That is stupid.

----------


## kahless

This is ridiculous, Rand getting the least time.  Trump getting just a little more than Rand other than to bash on some issue.

----------


## limequat

Bush looks like a little kid being scolded.

----------


## 65fastback2+2

rand's plan this debate was to get everyone to dog pile on trump and watch the show

----------


## KingNothing

Cruz and Rubio are unlikable weird people.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Rand's silence is doing a pretty good job of marginalizing himself.  SPEAK UP RAND!  The Paul's biggest political weakness has been being too polite.


Have to be careful not to look like you are being jerk breaking rules, especially like last time

----------


## Crashland

> Rand's been doing good so far, he's not getting much time and his hair is looking pretty messy, but he's holding his own when he gets to speak, and hopefully they'll give him some more questions.


He has not had any applause lines. I like his answers, but the audience likes Fiorina and Cruz.

----------


## Liberty74

> Has carson said anything relevant tonight?


No and hopefully his dull supporters will see that too.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Cruz wants biometrics

----------


## kahless

The #2 pro H1B candidate - Cruz trying to push the false meme of being strong on immigration.

----------


## kbs021

I don't think Cruz has really said much either..

----------


## ProBlue33

Carlie F. on the rise

----------


## YoBabyYoBabyYo

Geez Louise Rand needs to get involved here. Carly is getting applause from the audience and she basically stated she was going to start the Cold War all over agin. my God

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

> Is he still on stage ?


That's just it. Rand needs to realize that when the media isn't ignoring him, they'll be bashing him. He needs to _make_ them pay attention to him. Start answering questions after candidates talk, and when the moderator tries to get him to pipe down, make it clear that if he won't be fobbed off. Not only will it give him more time to talk about his message, but it'll show he hasn't been completely caponized.

----------


## timosman

> Bush looks like a little kid being scolded.


He must be very disappointing to his masters. I would be furious if I owned him.

----------


## adam220891

Carson's plan is not amnesty because farmers can't hire Americans to do jobs?

The $#@! does that even mean?

----------


## kbs021

Carly is meh.. I think she hurt Trump but not helping herself. She may get a "bump" but she won't go anywhere. I like the line against trump but cold war 2.0

----------


## kahless

Birthright and still no Rand.  It is as if Rand left the debate.

----------


## economics102

> Carlie F. on the rise


SERIAL #: A63747CG

PREVIOUS MODEL: Romney, Mitt

----------


## Southron

Are Paul, Huckabee and Walker on the stage still? Hard to tell listening on the radio.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

O, you wanna spend 30 minutes on immigration?




Holy $#@!ing $#@!, I'm sick of "teh Mexicans!" nonsense...

Can we talk about an issue that actually matters please?

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> Carson's plan is not amnesty because farmers can't hire Americans to do jobs?
> 
> The $#@! does that even mean?


i was lol'ing myself over here lol

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Birthright and still no Rand.  It is as if Rand left the debate.


This is getting stupid. I think they've ignored him for an hour now

----------


## MarcusI

OMG did Rand even had 90 seconds yet??

----------


## devil21

> Geez Louise Rand needs to get involved here. Carly is getting applause from the audience and she basically stated she was going to start the Cold War all over agin. my God


Gotta remember who these audiences are composed of.  Mostly hand-picked Israel-firster political establishment Khazars that are all for NWO agenda control of the people and were raised to hate Russians due to centuries old territorial beefs.




> O, you wanna spend 30 minutes on immigration?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy $#@!ing $#@!, I'm sick of "teh Mexicans!" nonsense...
> 
> Can we talk about an issue that actually matters please?


I'll be shocked if the economy comes up at all.

----------


## adam220891

If Rand somehow mentions Ron and the torch of liberty, I'll forgive the lack of time.

----------


## Xenliad

Rand needs to talk taxes.

----------


## brandon

Rand has had about as much time as the other low single digit candidates.  Would be nice if they could spread it out a little better.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Fiorina is annoying

----------


## Peace&Freedom

Rand did not interject on immigration, even after several contenders got to speak TWICE on the topic. Will he at least interject on birthright citizenship, a constitutional issue?

P.S. Okay he did get to it, and brought up the legal substance behind disputing it, while agreeing with Trump. Good triangulation, since the MSM line is that there IS no basis for disputing it.

----------


## Southron

Fiorina getting free range tonight.

----------


## kahless

> This is getting stupid. I think they've ignored him for an hour now


Anyone keeping count of seconds for Rand?  Will CNN top themselves and limit the Paul response to less than 88 seconds?

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

$#@!ing finally.

----------


## Jan2017

Rand on birthright citizenship . . .

----------


## kahless

wtf did Rand just say?

----------


## 65fastback2+2

"we have a constitution question...lets ask the only one who knows about that document"

----------


## adam220891

SHUT THE $#@! UP CARLY

----------


## brandon

All I heard Rand say was something about slaves

----------


## hardrightedge

the special treatment for --strong woman-- fiorina is really getting on my nerves....

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> wtf did Rand just say?


that the scotus has never ruled on whether the 14th amendment applies to children if illegals born here.

----------


## MarcusI

Oh my but he only spoke like 15 seconds  

His statement made sense, but it didn t won voters im afraid

----------


## timosman

Missed opportunity Rand. Why did not you say what the heck would you do about the issue ???

----------


## Sola_Fide

> wtf did Rand just say?


Why is Rand not taking these topics and then going off on a tangent and bringing up topics of his own?

----------


## timosman

> All I heard Rand say was something about slaves


The mention of slaves was unnecessary.

----------


## squirl22

Well, Rand spoke but did not take advantage of the time given him by talking longer and moving into something he wants to talk about

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> Missed opportunity Rand. Why did not you say what the heck would you do about the issue ???


can you retype this so i can read it?

----------


## Jan2017

Trump v. Carly debate . . .

Trump : "Carly can't run any of MY companies.

----------


## dude58677

> This is getting stupid. I think they've ignored him for an hour now


It shows who the real anti-establishment candidate.

----------


## adam220891

I can't take any more of Carly.

----------


## chronicaust

Yeah I've heard enough Carly and Trump tonight holy God.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> It shows who the real anti-establishment candidate.


Yes true

----------


## garyallen59

This debate is stupid. They got the word Trump vs Fiorina is good ratings.

----------


## adam220891

> can you retype this so i can read it?


Basically 14th amendment does not specify illegals can drop anchor babies and become citizens. Only mentions slaves.

Not a good one.

----------


## 01000110

Carly getting burned on the HP fiasco...

And wtf is she getting so much time?

----------


## kahless

Who is this chick been blowing to get so much time in the debate.  She destroyed HP and failed at everything yet she gets softballs and all this time. This is unbelievable.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Yeah I've heard enough Carly and Trump tonight holy God.


Pushing carly like none other

----------


## devil21

This debate is a joke.  As planned.  The left is loving it as the GOP implodes onto itself.

----------


## timosman

> Trump v. Carly debate . . .
> 
> Trump : "Carly can't run any of MY companies.


Trump is no dummy

----------


## kahless

The guy I wanted to go into the dustbin of history, Christie, is killing it.

----------


## adam220891

Christie is right here.

----------


## 01000110

Christie the peacemaker up there? WTF

----------


## timosman

> This debate is a joke.  As planned.


Never discuss issues that really matter.

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> Basically 14th amendment does not specify illegals can drop anchor babies and become citizens. Only mentions slaves.
> 
> Not a good one.


lol, i know what rand said. i meant timosman

----------


## adam220891

And they go right back to Carly. Are you $#@!ing serious?

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Christie is right here.


Christie on the rise....

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Rand needs to talk taxes.


Yup

Populist fiscal conservatism or bust

Biggest tax cut in history (check)

Biggest spending cut in history (check)

He's got to find a way to emphasize that.

----------


## squirl22

Carly is boring me

----------


## garyallen59

Poor Huckabee.

----------


## limequat

> Carly getting burned on the HP fiasco...
> 
> And wtf is she getting so much time?


Because Jeb! is a dud.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> And they go right back to Carly. Are you $#@!ing serious?


So ridiculous

----------


## RPfan1992

Fiorina keeps spewing rhetoric and has no specific solutions to anything. No idea why she is popular.

----------


## Liberty74

Rand cut himself off on birth rights but he was the only one that came across as intellectual on the issue. Will the voters want that or the Trump blah blah blah level?

----------


## adam220891

ENOUGH WITH TRUMP AND CARLY

----------


## brandon

God Carly is $#@!ing boring.

----------


## kahless

Just wait until the debate vs poll time charts come out.  Carly will be in the lead.  This is bull$#@!!

----------


## squirl22

Rand is fading into the background...

----------


## DP714

Rand needs to interject here and talk about his tax plan..

----------


## Kotin

Carly is so full of $#@!

----------


## EBounding

> Rand cut himself off on birth rights but he was the only one that came across as intellectual on the issue. Will the voters want that or the Trump blah blah blah level?


Maybe.  He got T-rump to nod approvingly.

----------


## 01000110

Go Rand GO!

----------


## Liberty74

> Rand! Grow some $#@!ing balls and make yourself heard for $#@!'s sake! Do you want to win this or not?!


Plenty of time to rise at the right moment. It's way to early to be a frontrunner. Everyone should know this by now. All the early frontrunners ALWAYS fall.

----------


## squirl22

Rand once again does not use his time...

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> That, Sir, is an outrageous slander.
> 
> It was a chainsaw.


actually he shot it with an AR15 and shotgun too

----------


## adam220891

He is definitely going the sensible and calm route tonight.

----------


## MarcusI

Rand not in good shape sry  Taxes! That was his chance... explain your whole plan with Enthusiasm. Maybe he is ill again.

----------


## Kotin

Rand good answer but use more time godamnit

----------


## Sola_Fide

Scott Walker is the Tim Pawlenty of this election cycle.

----------


## ProBlue33

nothing for Bush for a while now

----------


## Liberty74

> This thing is a snoozer, I might go to bed soon.


When does this "thang" end? 10 or 11 anyone?

----------


## Trigonx

> When does this "thang" end? 10 or 11 anyone?


11est

----------


## Peace&Freedom

Rand good but over brief on proposing a flat tax with the elimination of payroll taxes.

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> Rand good answer but use more time godamnit


to be honest...no one is listening after he cuts off anyhow. so its not hurting him really

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> I think he shot it today?


Ah, I may have missed that.

----------


## kahless

Despite the least amount of time Rand comes across as the most intelligent and Presidential on the panel.  Walker had a good follow-up to.

----------


## Mike4Freedom

> When does this "thang" end? 10 or 11 anyone?


I believe it ends at 10, thank God!

----------


## rg17

I will watch south park instead this debate is so boring!

----------


## kahless

As far as Kaisich, please put me out of my misery before this fraud finishes talking.

----------


## MarcusI

On a positive note, he didnt do any blunder... nothing negative

----------


## squirl22

Kasich is such an old fart politician...

----------


## brandon

Rand didnt use his time and didn't even explain his plan correctly. Said he'd have a 14.5% corporate tax but his plan actually eliminated the corporate tax. 

He seems really nervous.

----------


## squirl22

why is karly getting so much time

----------


## economics102

Rand blew it on the taxes speech. Not a big deal though, this whole debate is going well, he clearly doesn't see it as good strategy to jump in more. 

Part of that calculus may be that if Rand jumps in, particularly to attack Trump, it will give Trump the chance to talk over Rand and it will look terrible for him, just as it looked terrible for Bush. And you know Trump would love to get into a shouting match with Rand.

Fear not, fellow Paulians...

----------


## Mike4Freedom

I have a splitting headache now

----------


## Liberty74

> I believe it ends at 10, thank God!


It's past my bed time and this CNN streaming has been getting stuck for the last 15 minutes.

----------


## Sola_Fide

What a bunch of dolts up on that stage.

----------


## JoelYrick

I think Christie is wider than the podium.

----------


## 01000110

Fiorina has a track record?   HP is a track record?  They just laid off 30k more people today.  Um... if she is our next president, we be screwed.

----------


## Mike4Freedom

> It's past my bed time and this CNN streaming has been getting stuck for the last 15 minutes.


They probably wont ask rand any more questions, get sleep, its more important, lol

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> Rand didnt use his time and didn't even explain his plan correctly. Said he'd have a 14.5% corporate tax but his plan actually eliminated the corporate tax. 
> 
> He seems really nervous.


yes it does. 14.5% personal and 14.5% business/corporate.

----------


## 01000110

> why is karly getting so much time


She's a woman, and she looks stern and talks tough.

----------


## Liberty74

***** Drudge Report has a poll up and you guys/gals know what to do. *****

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

> Plenty of time to rise at the right moment. It's way to early to be a frontrunner. Everyone should know this by now. All the early frontrunners ALWAYS fall.


He doesn't have to be a frontrunner, but he does have to build momentum going in to the caucuses. He also has to realize that he has a harder road than anyone else in either primary. He's got to sack up and take on the media himself. They're never going to be on his side; he's running against them and all his opponents, but his strategy so far doesn't reflect that,

----------


## moraha

Jesus....Rand doesn't have to stoop down to some of these people's level but he needs to speak up like everybody else is. He's literally the only one not even using up his time.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> I have a splitting headache now


Clearly you're not drinking enough.

----------


## hardrightedge

Rand needs to shush Carly...lmao

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

> Rand not in good shape sry  Taxes! That was his chance... explain your whole plan with Enthusiasm. Maybe he is ill again.


Oh, stop trying to make excuses for him.

----------


## Sola_Fide

Something tells me Rand thinks he's to classy to grovel for votes like the rest of these morons.

----------


## Brett85

Rand has done a lot better than he did last time, but as others have noted, the only complaint I have is that he's not using all of his time.  He's just giving very brief answers for some reason.  I don't know if he advisers are telling him to do that so that he doesn't make a mistake, but it certainly doesn't seem like a good strategy to me.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Trump v. Carly debate . . .
> 
> Trump : "Carly can't run any of MY companies.


Carly took a beating by the time that was over.

But it won't get reported that way. The media will say that Carly won the entire debate hands down. Guaranteed.

----------


## Jan2017

> . . . this CNN streaming has been getting stuck for the last 15 minutes.


CNN streaming barely adequate for me . . . but really disappointed in how the CNN moderator has been doing this . . . 
not a very meaningful debate for what it was expected to be.

----------


## kahless

The question everyone is asking is why is Fiorina getting the most time.  It made sense on FNC because of the Ailes relationship but why CNN?

----------


## Southron

Is this debate going for another hour?

----------


## Patrick Henry

Rubio always sounds like he is on the verge of tears.

----------


## squirl22

Rubio always sounds like he is reading a speech

----------


## economics102

My polling predictions so far:

UP:
Trump
Fiorina
Christie
Paul

DOWN
Walker
Kasich
Carson
Rubio
Bush


UNCHANGED
Huckabee
Cruz

----------


## 65fastback2+2

fearmonger it up, rubio!

----------


## Brett85

> Rubio always sounds like he is reading a speech


Yeah, so does Cruz when he's speaking.

----------


## Patrick Henry

We are all going to die!

----------


## kahless

This whole debate is such a farce.

----------


## Liberty74

> Jesus....Rand doesn't have to stoop down to some of these people's level but he needs to speak up like everybody else is. He's literally the only one not even using up his time.


And it seems that the #2 guy has been completely forgotten as well.

----------


## 01000110

RUbio fearmongering bigtime

----------


## Indy Vidual

pain, fear, no hope left for America....

----------


## hells_unicorn

I'm going to call it a night for the internet soon, but before I turn in I'm just going to give my speculation on this. Rand is the only one on this stage that looks mature, with maybe the exception of Kasich who looks like he's ready for the retirement home with all this "back in the day" nonsense. Fiorina will probably get a temporary bump in the polls, but as far as I'm concerned, she comes off as a nasty stepmother that's going to kick everybody's ass and lock them in the closet for looking at her the wrong way. At first I thought she sank Trump with that slam about her looks, but now I'm not so sure.

One thing I can say for sure, even with my own biases, I saw a bunch of children screaming at each other and a scant few behaving like adults, and as bad as Trump was tonight, at least 6 of these people came off just as bad...to me anyway.

----------


## Jan2017

Trump just called Rubio the "worst voting record in the Senate"

----------


## Mike4Freedom

rubio is a very good bullshitter

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Rand has done a lot better than he did last time, but as others have noted, the only complaint I have is that he's not using all of his time.  He's just giving very brief answers for some reason.  I don't know if he advisers are telling him to do that so that he doesn't make a mistake, but it certainly doesn't seem like a good strategy to me.


For Rand to win, trump has to be out. Trump is attracting the anti establishment people, the same people rand needs. Let the others rip him up

----------


## PaleoPaul

> Trump just called Rubio the "worst voting record in the Senate"


The ONLY good thing Trump has done for his entire campaign.

----------


## Mike4Freedom

I think this thing might go to eleven. Cazzo Mi

----------


## economics102

Rubio just said "only the federal government can keep us safe."

Barf.

----------


## Sola_Fide

Watching this is worse than watching paint dry.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Trump just called Rubio the "worst voting record in the Senate"


Yup, he voted for socialized medicine, the Obama stimulus, the bank and auto bailouts, and for aggressive use of eminent domain.

...o, wait.

----------


## JoelYrick

So Rubio is not voting because he's leaving the Senate, and that's why we should make him President.

----------


## kahless

This cycles Santorum is Rubio.  At least it is a real Latino this time instead of the pretend one.  I wish they would both go away at this point.

----------


## economics102

I can't believe how boring Bush is. He makes Romney seem exciting.

----------


## devil21

GODDAMMIT RAND SHOW SOME $#@!ING BALLS!

----------


## economics102

Here we go...will Rand jump in on Iraq???

----------


## Liberty74

Here comes Rand...

----------


## kahless

Rand why did you yield to Bush, wtf!!!

----------


## 01000110

Ouch, Trump slamming the bushes, bowser

----------


## kbs021

here we go Rand on stand by

----------


## kahless

The audience is clapping that we are safe.  This country is lost.

----------


## economics102

Um, why does Bush get to be moderator?

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

Rand almost sacks up, then yields to Bush. Ye Gods, Rand...

----------


## Xenliad

The audience loves Bushes...

----------


## Jan2017

OK Rand . . . time to get in this mix . . .

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Wild applause for George W. Bush....



Have they learned nothing?

(rhetorical question, they're voters)

----------


## adam220891

$#@! Rand come on

----------


## 01000110

STFU walker, it's Rands turn

----------


## rg17

Im watching South Park now, so much better than this zzzzzzzzzzzzz "debate".

----------


## Trigonx

sooo.... $#@! those moderators.

----------


## 01000110

GO RAND!

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

Now Scott Walker running over him! Grow! Some! Balls!

----------


## economics102

JUMP IN DAMNIT!

----------


## kahless

Rand is killing it finally. The voice of reason on FP.

----------


## 01000110

Amazing, Rand can't keep going, but Carly keeps on yammering right over the mods

----------


## Sola_Fide

Thank you Rand.

----------


## kbs021

There we go Rand. Important moment

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Wild applause for George W. Bush....
> 
> 
> 
> Have they learned nothing?
> 
> (rhetorical question, they're voters)


GW kept us safe.

----------


## Crashland

> My polling predictions so far:
> 
> UP:
> Trump
> Fiorina
> Christie
> Paul
> 
> DOWN
> ...


These are my predictions:

UP
Fiorina
Christie
Rubio

DOWN
Trump
Carson
Bush

UNCHANGED
Huckabee
Kasich
Walker
Cruz
Paul

----------


## adam220891

Thank you, Rand.

----------


## 01000110

Rubio is a mini Graham

----------


## Jan2017

> There we go Rand. Important moment


Rand got a good dig in on Jeb . . .

----------


## brandon

Man... Rand not looking good at all. Seems like something is wrong with him. Least charismatic person on the state.

----------


## MarcusI

Good answer by Rand, finally using his time, and then this $#@!ed up mods cut him off by hard ... wtf? He had so few time and then they cut him??

----------


## kmalm585

> Man... Rand not looking good at all. Seems like something is wrong with him. Least charismatic person on the state.



He's probably sick... sick of this ridiculous debate.

----------


## squirl22

why is rand letting every one else walk over him....speak up Rand...lordy...

----------


## Sola_Fide

Is Rand sick?

----------


## hardrightedge

rand needs to speak from his chest...he sounds soft....imo

----------


## 01000110

> Man... Rand not looking good at all. Seems like something is wrong with him. Least charismatic person on the state.


I don't get this.  Rand looks calm to me, professional, I think he's doing well.

----------


## moraha

> Man... Rand not looking good at all. Seems like something is wrong with him. Least charismatic person on the state.



Might be thinking going the Carson route would help him creep up the polls. But I feel that it's a bad idea.

----------


## economics102

Carson: I was also against the Iraq war. When we retreat, we create power vacuums that make the world less safe.

Gee, no contradiction there...

----------


## RonPaulMall

> The question everyone is asking is why is Fiorina getting the most time.  It made sense on FNC because of the Ailes relationship but why CNN?


The establishment has accepted that Jeb and Rubio are busts. Carly is their Plan B. If this massive pumping doesn't yield the desired results, they may just drag Romney back.

----------


## Liberty74

I think Carson is about to fall asleep and put us all to sleep. Wonder what his 500K donators think...

----------


## PaleoPaul

Carson doesn't know what he's talking about.  He's just there to be the Token Black Guy™.

----------


## Peace&Freedom

Rand was delayed from cutting into a conversation that mentioned him, but CNN instead went to Trump and Bush twice, then to Walker (who wasn't involved in the exchange at all) then BACK to Bush. It's a Bush-Trump centric media emphasis, with Carly thrown in for 'balance.'

----------


## garyallen59

There's that lie again from Christie.

----------


## Kotin

I thought Rand did well with the last question

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> GW kept us safe.


Furthermore, 'Murica.

And, in conclusion, 9/11.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Rand is the only one on the stage that doesn't scare the living daylights out of me.

----------


## economics102

Here comes Rudy Giuli -- I mean Chris Christie to pull the "nobody was more affected by 9/11 than me" card again...

----------


## V3n

Give me a moneybomb.  I'm done with this $#@!.  I STAND WITH RAND!

----------


## Liberty74

> I don't get this.  Rand looks calm to me, professional, I think he's doing well.


Right and I also think Rand is coming across as Presidential while letting all the others have their school yard fight.

----------


## kahless

> The establishment has accepted that Jeb and Rubio are busts. Carly is their Plan B. If this massive pumping doesn't yield the desired results, they may just drag Romney back.


Which would give the election to Hillary.  I still think they are going to ensure a Jeb nomination regardless, it just remains to be seen how the media and the Republican establishment is going to pull it off.  But I think we got a taste of that tonight with the favorable setups and softballs Jeb received.

----------


## Jan2017

> Here comes Rudy Giuli -- I mean Chris Christie to pull the "nobody was more affected by 9/11 than me" card again...


Yup . .  Rudy Christie on stage tonight.

----------


## euphemia

We are on dvr, so I am not reading the rest of this thread.  Wow.  Fiorina has just taken a page out of Reagan's play book.  Reagan said, "Peace through strength."  Fiorina paraphrased that and packed a lot of policy in to boot.

----------


## rg17

Chris Christie is a fat bush

----------


## timosman

> The establishment has accepted that Jeb and Rubio are busts. Carly is their Plan B. If this massive pumping doesn't yield the desired results, they may just drag Romney back.


Isn't this sad with all the money at their disposal they can not find a half-decent candidate. Is it time to start loving Hillary ?

----------


## garyallen59

"Strong Amurican leader" - Christie

----------


## V3n

Planes were shut down. I remember. You're lying!

----------


## Sola_Fide

The turrists are everywhere!

----------


## RJB

> Yup . .  Rudy Christie on stage tonight.


At least Rudy was somewhat calm.  Christie is a hysterical blowhard.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Return of the neocons

----------


## economics102

Carson just shut the door on Christie's dumb face.

We need Christie though, he's like 2012's Rick Santorum -- he's the best foil for Rand on foreign policy.

----------


## misconstrued

> Rand is the only one on the stage that doesn't scare the living daylights out of me.


Yeah, me too.

----------


## garyallen59

We created a vacuum in Syria.

----------


## devil21

> Planes were shut down. I remember. You're lying!


Except for the bin Laden family's plane....

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Carson: I was also against the Iraq war. When we retreat, we create power vacuums that make the world less safe.
> 
> Gee, no contradiction there...


That's fagtalk.

Don't worry scro, just like, lol, uh...

----------


## Crashland

Christie says after 9/11 Americans were afraid of planes. Well that settles it then, now is the time for war!

----------


## garyallen59

> Christie says after 9/11 Americans were afraid of planes. Well that settles it then, now is the time for war!


I was afraid of planes before 9/11

----------


## adam220891

THAT WAS $#@!ING AWESOME

----------


## 01000110

Rand doing well here!

----------


## timosman

> We created a vacuum in Syria.


We do it everywhere we intervene. Hence we should intervene more. Otherwise terrorists win. Hail for the endless war. Disclosure: I am long on Lockheed-Martin.

----------


## Xenliad

Rand is the anti-war candidate.

----------


## kbs021

Best Answer from Rand all night.

----------


## devil21

God bless that one Paulite that somehow snuck into the crowd.

----------


## DisneyFan

I saw the beginning, but missed a good chunk of the middle.

Can anyone say what Trump said about W? People on other sites are battling  it out over that comment, whatever it was.

Did he say Bush's presidency helped give us Obama? If so, he's 100% correct about that. The truth hurts.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Rand just killed: US doesn't need to be world's patsy, Saudi not a good ally*, let them fight their own wars, etc. 

The semi-conscious crowd didn't respond, but many viewers will have. 

*I thought he was about to mention the 28 pages, he was getting pissed.

----------


## Jan2017

Rand . . . boots on the ground have to be Arab boots . . .

"I am not sending our sons and daughters to Iraq . . ."

----------


## Kotin

Ok he just killed that answer!!!!!

----------


## MarcusI

Rand very good! Unfortunately only one single Rand Fan in the whole audience!

----------


## Kotin

Randgasm

----------


## CPUd



----------


## XNavyNuke

> Return of the neocons


I didn't realize they'd gone somewhere.
XNN

----------


## Valli6

> God bless that one Paulite that somehow snuck into the crowd.


Amen.

----------


## Peace&Freedom

Rand says cleanly, FINALLY, that he will not be sending troops back to Iraq, unlike the 14 others on stage. Good statement, and he used his time fully to say it.

----------


## Xenliad

Did Cruz leave?

----------


## timosman

> Rand just killed


It was worth waiting for. Using sons and daughters ? Wow!

----------


## 01000110

Carly is a warmonger.  I hear the imperial march when she talks

----------


## brandon

> I saw the beginning, but missed a good chunk of the middle.
> 
> Can anyone say what Trump said about W? People on other sites are battling  it out over that comment, whatever it was.
> 
> Did he say Bush's presidency helped give us Obama? If so, he's 100% correct about that. The truth hurts.


I don't remember exactly but I think Trump said he's always been against the Iraq war and W's foreign policy sucked.  Then Jeb tried to defend him ... "At least my brother kept this country safe!"   [Derr didn't like the biggest terrorist attack ever occur on your bro's watch?]

----------


## misconstrued

Carly scares the hell out of me.

----------


## freejack

He sounded so much like his dad there.  That's the son of Paul we've been waiting for.

----------


## timosman

> Rand very good! Unfortunately only one single Rand Fan in the whole audience!


Many more in front of the TVs.

----------


## Crashland

Rand's answer was good, but I would have liked him to comment on that Obama thing with funding the Arab military training. Just because he wants Arab boots on the ground doesn't mean you go about doing it by spending millions of dollars per soldier only to have them run away. Obviously both Obama and Bush have an utterly failed policy on how to get people to fight their own wars.

----------


## Valli6

> I saw the beginning, but missed a good chunk of the middle.
> 
> Can anyone say what Trump said about W? People on other sites are battling  it out over that comment, whatever it was.
> 
> Did he say Bush's presidency helped give us Obama? If so, he's 100% correct about that. The truth hurts.


He did say something like that. I agree also.

----------


## Jan2017

Carly: we need more ships and batallions . . . we need . . . we need . . .
Who pays Carly ?

----------


## V3n

Why no standing ovation?  Best thing I heard all day! Rands answer

----------


## PaleoPaul

People talking about Rand being cut off: To be fair, they cut off Fiorina a few times as well.

----------


## AdamT

Christie is one of the most irritating humans I am aware of.

----------


## kbs021

That was the best answer of the night for the differentiating affect.. man thank god for that answer

----------


## misconstrued

> Carly is a warmonger.  I hear the imperial march when she talks


Someone make a YouTube video of her ranting with music, please

----------


## freejack

> Many more in front of the TVs.


They've obviously stacked the entire audience with hardline neocons.

----------


## timosman

The moderators are annoying. "Thank you!" in midsentence ? Are you f**ing kidding me ? I am still talking. What are you thanking me for idiot.

----------


## squirl22

Roberts helped Jeb figure out how to give Florida to his brother so he won the presidency...Bush/Roberts good friends

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Carly quoting the number of infantry regiments needed...

LOL, like she has the slightest $#@!ing clue.

It's like watching a dog try to open the kitchen door without thumbs.

----------


## Jan2017

> Roberts helped Jeb figure out how to give Florida to his brother so he won the presidency...Bush/Roberts good friends


Good point to remind me/us. Thanks.

----------


## garyallen59

Paul just leaped over Carson in the Drudge poll after his response about not sending our sons and daughters back to war! Up to 4th now!

Go vote: http://www.drudgereport.com/

----------


## CPUd

Kasich looks like he has to piss really bad.

----------


## NaturalMystic

Carly is like Bachmann with her constant chirping in

----------


## devil21

For those that don't know, all of these debates are strictly invitation only.  The RNC and the media have purposely worked to eliminate commoners like us from attending debates this election cycle.

----------


## DisneyFan

I find Carly extremely annoying. I wasn't a fan before this, but I'm starting to really actively dislike her.

----------


## timosman

> People talking about Rand being cut off: To be fair, they cut off Fiorina a few times as well.


These guys should not be moderating a high school debate.

----------


## garyallen59

> Paul just leaped over Carson in the Drudge poll after his response about not sending our sons and daughters back to war! Up to 4th now!
> 
> Go vote: http://www.drudgereport.com/


Up to 3rd now ahead of Cruz!!!

----------


## misconstrued

> Paul just leaped over Carson in the Drudge poll after his response about not sending our sons and daughters back to war! Up to 4th now!
> 
> Go vote: http://www.drudgereport.com/


3rd place now, barely.

----------


## Liberty74

> Carly: we need more ships and batallions . . . we need . . . we need . . .
> Who pays Carly ?


WAR 

WAR 

WAR 

Carly 2016

Who would want to serve under that whack job?

----------


## Southron

> Paul just leaped over Carson in the Drudge poll after his response about not sending our sons and daughters back to war! Up to 4th now!
> 
> Go vote: http://www.drudgereport.com/


3rd now.

----------


## HeyArchie

https://twitter.com/FoxNews/status/644334056109420544

----------


## adam220891

> WAR 
> 
> WAR 
> 
> WAR 
> 
> Carly 2016
> 
> Who would want to serve under that whack job?


She is $#@!ing frightening.

----------


## Sola_Fide

Huck is right that religious liberty is the fundamental liberty around which all other liberties are based.

----------


## Southron

I think this debate proves that foreign policy is Rand's strength and he needs to take advantage of it.

----------


## V3n

Mike Huckabee is a blob of tissue.

----------


## economics102

> Someone make a YouTube video of her ranting with music, please


You mean like the Mad Max Fury Road music?

----------


## Jan2017

> Kasich looks like he has to piss really bad.


lol - yeah that sums it up . . . I thought he was walking up to Rudy Christie at one point he's so ansy.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> I think this debate proves that foreign policy is Rand's strength and he needs to take advantage of it.


Agree.

----------


## opinionatedfool

Vote vote vote! Now! http://www.drudgereport.com

----------


## Liberty74

> 3rd place now, barely.



I wonder if Rand's strategy was to call Trump out in the beginning as he did and sit back and watch the show with ALL of them going back and forth while he comes across as calm, as the intellect and Presidential?

----------


## squirl22

> Paul just leaped over Carson in the Drudge poll after his response about  not sending our sons and daughters back to war! Up to 4th now!


He's in third place now, ahead of Cruz

----------


## MarcusI

> People talking about Rand being cut off: To be fair, they cut off Fiorina a few times as well.


True, but Fiorina had much more time in total for sure!

----------


## Jonderdonk

drudgereport.com

Vote in this poll!!! It's the most important one!

----------


## timosman

> Paul just leaped over Carson in the Drudge poll after his response about not sending our sons and daughters back to war! Up to 4th now!
> 
> Go vote: http://www.drudgereport.com/


This was refreshing. He is the only one talking about soldiers as people. The rest of them treat them as cannon fodder.

----------


## BenMuldowney

> Carly: we need more ships and batallions . . . we need . . . we need . . .
> Who pays Carly ?


carly is the most handled candidate on stage.  she acted like she was provided the actual questions and was able to rehearse her answers.  the question is.. who are her handlers?  the top neocons in the gop!  is she even american?

----------


## economics102

> I think this debate proves that foreign policy is Rand's strength and he needs to take advantage of it.


It's his differentiator. It's not necessarily clear that being anti-intervention is a good thing to highlight in the primaries though.

----------


## kahless

I am guessing that the immigration debate will be coming up next.

----------


## squirl22

> Kasich looks like he has to piss really bad.


That made me laugh out loud...good description!

----------


## Southron

> It's his differentiator. It's not necessarily clear that being anti-intervention is a good thing to highlight in the primaries though.


How else is he going  to stand out?

----------


## Jan2017

> This was refreshing. He is the only one talking about soldiers as people. The rest of them treat them as cannon fodder.


Right Carly and Rubio - all of them - your sons and daughters are pawns for their political ambitions - Rand IS different here!

----------


## Crashland

The drudge poll is ridiculous. 61% for Trump? lol
With the election season so far, it wouldn't surprise me to see Trump surge yet again after this miserable debate performance.

----------


## CPUd

> It's his differentiator. It's not necessarily clear that being anti-intervention is a good thing to highlight in the primaries though.


Well, earlier he called everyone else an isolationist.

----------


## BenMuldowney

> I think this debate proves that foreign policy is Rand's strength and he needs to take advantage of it.


amen.... he killed it so far tonight.  i honestly can name one candidate up there besides him that understands foreign policy. it sure isnt carly who acts like someone gave her the questions before the debates.

----------


## YoBabyYoBabyYo

Rand killed it on that foreign policy question, so good. He needs to being up the Fed some how in the next 45 miminutes 

Carly sounds scarier then Dick Cheeny with her rhetoric.

----------


## squirl22

> I am guessing that the immigration debate will be coming up next.


They already did that one

----------


## CPUd

> amen.... he killed it so far tonight.  i honestly can name one candidate up there besides him that understands foreign policy. it sure isnt carly who acts like someone gave her the questions before the debates.


She seems to be good at memorization, she was like that in the last debate, too.

----------


## kbs021

Yes! Here we go baby!

----------


## r3volution 3.0

O boy, pot Q. to Rand...

----------


## 01000110

Trump hire people to click on polls for him?  It makes 0 sense otherwise

----------


## CPUd

AWWW Yisss

----------


## kbs021

More rehabilitation less incarceration! God this is a great question for Rand. Once again he is different!

----------


## timosman

> Right Carly and Rubio - all of them - your sons and daughters are pawns for their political ambitions - Rand IS different here!


This could be big. Many people in the middle of this circus might have a light bulb pop up in their heads and be like - what about MY children ?

----------


## DisneyFan

> Trump hire people to click on polls for him?  It makes 0 sense otherwise


There are a lot of foolish Trump fans out there.

It's the Fiorina number that I'm not believing.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> I wonder if Rand's strategy was to call Trump out in the beginning as he did and sit back and watch the show with ALL of them going back and forth while he comes across as calm, as the intellect and Presidential?


Seems like a good strategy

----------


## timosman

Extra bonus round for weed.

----------


## devil21

Just got Bush on record saying that weed is a state decision.

----------


## adam220891

Good answer, Rand.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

That and the last FP question were Rand's best of the night so far.

....and now he's coming back on it!

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> Trump hire people to click on polls for him?  It makes 0 sense otherwise


you can program bots to move your mouse and click refresh and vote again

----------


## 01000110

Kick ass Rand

----------


## CPUd

Christie will probably try to jump in the weed debate against Rand.

----------


## timosman

Wow! Rand is a killer tonight.

----------


## Peace&Freedom

RAND JUST KILLED JEB ON POT!!!!!

----------


## Jan2017

Cannabis a state decision in Colorado says Bush . . . Barbara Bush not happy he just mentioned he smoked pot in high school.

----------


## adam220891

Rand called Jeb privileged. Awesome!

And THAT's how you respond. Calm, cool, and collected.

----------


## brandon

NJ is the first state where you don't go to jail for weed? Oh yeah? wtf

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Christie's saying something, sounds like a turd falling into my drink...

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

Rand is making the leftist argument for marijuana legalization. It's not going to go over well with the GOP audience.

----------


## kbs021

That was freaking huge.. Late debate game changer!

----------


## WD-NY

Surprised that Rand isn't hitting a home run on the war on drugs issue.

----------


## timosman

Weed smoker = drug addict according to the fatso.

----------


## PaleoPaul

Wow, Christie's hawkishness on weed got WEAK applause from the audience!  WOW the culture is changing!

----------


## kbs021

This is so so so so so big! Here we freaking go!

----------


## Jan2017

Marijuana is a "gateway" drug to Rudy Christie . . . Christie does not believe in the Tenth Amendment.

----------


## Patrick Henry

The MJ genie can't be put back in the bottle nor should it. Give it a rest Christie.

----------


## 01000110

OMG
Carly gonna cry now

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Rand's response:

----------


## brandon

MARIJUANA KILLED MY KID

----------


## RJB

Christie looks like he'll have a coronary any moment.

----------


## Valli6

FIORINA BLOWS!

----------


## PaleoPaul

Carly gave a decent answer.  Many European countries have rehabilitation as opposed to incarceration for drug laws.

----------


## Liberty74

Carly lost the YOUTH vote.

----------


## BenMuldowney

> Rand is making the leftist argument for marijuana legalization. It's not going to go over well with the GOP audience.


he needs to stick with the 10th amendment and medical marijuana argument.

----------


## timosman

> Marijuana is a "gateway" drug to Rudy Christie . . . Christie does not believe in the Tenth Amendment.


So is ice cream, he should know

----------


## squirl22

Rand really scored on that; carly just repeated what he said but threw in the sympathy story

----------


## bunklocoempire

fearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearp  ridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridef  earpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpr  idefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefe  arpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpri  defearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefea  rpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearprid  efearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefear  pridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpride  fearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearp  ridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridef  earpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpr  idefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefe  arpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpri  defearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefea  rpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearprid  efearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefear  pridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpride  fearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearp  ridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridef  earpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpr  idefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefe  arpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpri  defearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefea  rpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearprid  efearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefear  pridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpride  fearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearp  ridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridef  earpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpr  idefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefe  arpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpri  defearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefea  rpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearprid  efearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefear  pridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpride  fearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearp  ridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridef  earpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpr  idefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefe  arpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpri  defearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefea  rpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearprid  efearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefear  pridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpridefearpride

----------


## Jan2017

Big pharm is cringing at this drug discussion . . . states deciding for themselves, need to stop THAT !

----------


## brandon

Marijuana use leads to ice cream use.

----------


## Crashland

Not sure why Rand had to change the focus to medical marijuana, but he held his own on this one.

----------


## brandon

What does trump think about weed? I actually wanted to hear him chime in.

----------


## Jonderdonk

> Not sure why Rand had to change the focus to medical marijuana, but he held his own on this one.


Because he's trying to get elected.

----------


## Brett85

> Surprised that Rand isn't hitting a home run on the war on drugs issue.


I thought he did.

----------


## 01000110

> Rand really scored on that; carly just repeated what he said but threw in the sympathy story


Yup, exactly.

----------


## devil21

> OMG
> Carly gonna cry now


Sorry but if your kid died from drug abuse then it's more likely to be evidence that you were a $#@!ty parent, Carly.  Well adjusted people from good homes don't die of drug abuse.

----------


## Patrick Henry

> What does trump think about weed? I actually wanted to hear him chime in.


He will have the greatest weed ever.

----------


## CPUd

> What does trump think about weed? I actually wanted to hear him chime in.


Better to ask him about cocaine.

----------


## euphemia

We are up to the "women's health issues on our recording.  Fiorina, Kasich, and Christie went for the jugular.  These were some very powerful voices.  Rand is silent.  What is up with that?

Senators not doing so well here.  Governors and former governors are killing.  Trump has clearly done his homework and so has Fiorina.

----------


## Jonderdonk

> I thought he did.


Rand totally scored big. And he got the last word. And Carly agreed with him.

----------


## squarepusher

wow Carly Fionna's son died from marijuana!  I feel horrible for her.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Marijuana is a "gateway" drug to Rudy Christie . . .


Marijuana --> Doughnuts

Doughnuts --> Congestive Heart Failure

----------


## Liberty74

> Rand is making the leftist argument for marijuana legalization. It's not going to go over well with the GOP audience.


Maybe not the audience but A LOT of Republicans smoke up or have.

----------


## Peace&Freedom

> Rand is making the leftist argument for marijuana legalization. It's not going to go over well with the GOP audience.


No, he framed it based on the medical instance and states rights, whereas Christie tried to paint it based on recreational use.

----------


## Kotin

Man I'm proud of him and he interjected and responded like 4 times.. Love to see the time totals now lol

----------


## timosman

I was expecting Rubio to mention antidepressants as the reason.

----------


## Jan2017

I just noticed - Rubio talking about criminals and guns - he has really HUGE ears, fwiw

----------


## 1776Redux

Can someone get a youtube grab of Paul's stance on MJ and the disproportionate impact on the inner city? It would have great play on social media.

----------


## timosman

> Man I'm proud of him and he interjected and responded like 4 times.. Love to see the time totals now lol


Bonus points for the grace with which it was delivered.

----------


## CPUd

> We are up to the "women's health issues on our recording.  Fiorina, Kasich, and Christie went for the jugular.  These were some very powerful voices.  Rand is silent.  What is up with that?
> 
> Senators not doing so well here.  Governors and former governors are killing.  Trump has clearly done his homework and so has Fiorina.


Keep watching, you will like the last hour.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Don't look at me Cruz

----------


## PaleoPaul

If anyone noticed, Christie's comments on weed got VERY weak applause!

----------


## economics102

That was a bit of a risky gambit switching the focus to medical marijuana, Rand is lucky the moderators let him have the last word instead of Christie.

----------


## Southron

> We are up to the "women's health issues on our recording.  Fiorina, Kasich, and Christie went for the jugular.  These were some very powerful voices.  Rand is silent.  What is up with that?
> 
> Senators not doing so well here.  Governors and former governors are killing.  Trump has clearly done his homework and so has Fiorina.


It gets better.

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

> he needs to stick with the 10th amendment and medical marijuana argument.


I agree. Talking about how it hurts the poor blacks is A) not entirely true and B) not something that goes over with the GOP. Talk about the how the drug war is wasteful and unconstitutional; far better strategy.

----------


## kbs021

Deep breath guys.. Those last several minutes and the foreign policy answers made this a great debate for Rand. Everyone knows he is unique after this debate. I expect people will remember him better now. Solid last hour

----------


## timosman

> Maybe not the audience but A LOT of Republicans smoke up or have.


and nobody wants their children to be locked up with criminals.

----------


## jkob

i hate fat boy

----------


## 01000110

FIORINA * 14.21%*  (17,492 votes) 


PAUL  5.39%  (6,634 votes)

----------


## Valli6

> NJ is the first state where you don't go to jail for weed? Oh yeah? wtf


Christies full of it. There's some kind of mandatory "rehabilitation" - it's just prison with a different name.
NJ's medical marijuana laws make it near impossible to qualify for it - permitted for very few illnesses and they must be terminal...And I hear the quality is worthless, so no one's really using it.

----------


## CPUd

> Can someone get a youtube grab of Paul's stance on MJ and the disproportionate impact on the inner city? It would have great play on social media.


Check his campaign twitter, should be up if not already.

----------


## economics102

Oh my god watching Rubio is like watching a really bad actor.

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

> Oh my but he only spoke like 15 seconds  
> 
> His statement made sense, but it didn t won voters im afraid


Luckily, post-debate analysis and voter impact works _during_ the ongoing debate.

----------


## 01000110

Whoever mentioned Rubios ears... thanks, thats all i can see now.

----------


## kbs021

John legend just thanked Rand on Twitter for those comments. I am telling you that was huge! HUGE

----------


## timosman

Working family ? Does Rubio even know what that is ?

----------


## jkob

America is not a planet?

----------


## Brett85

> I agree. Talking about how it hurts the poor blacks is A) not entirely true and B) not something that goes over with the GOP. Talk about the how the drug war is wasteful and unconstitutional; far better strategy.


He did both.

----------


## DisneyFan

He did reasonably well on the marijuana issue. It'll make some libertarians happier with him and these days the anti-federal WoD position doesn't turn off that many conservatives, but it's a minor issue, so the net effect from that question is a small boost.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> America is not a planet?


O, good, someone else heard that. 

I thought I was losing my $#@!.

----------


## Liberty74

Hello Rubio, the camera is also on you while FAT ASS is talking.

----------


## jkob

havent watched the whole debate but has Christie been getting pumped?

----------


## Southron

Thank goodness this was a 3 hour debate.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> More rehabilitation less incarceration! God this is a great question for Rand. Once again he is different!





> Good answer, Rand.





> RAND JUST KILLED JEB ON POT!!!!!


Yep. Great question for Rand. Almost a softball. Rand did pretty good.




> Rand is making the leftist argument for marijuana legalization. It's not going to go over well with the GOP audience.


I might have come at it with a more comprehensive list of reasons that might resonate with more people. Coincidentally, already came up with them...




> Reasons to end the War on Drugs:
> 
> - Fiscal conservatism: The war on drugs has been terribly expensive, and is often counter-productive in that it creates a never ending spiral of additional spending. Let's cut this wasteful spending.
> 
> - Law and Order: The lesson was learned during the Prohibition years. A ban creates a monetary incentive, and in an illegal, underground economy, the competitors go beyond acceptable means of market competition. As they are already involved in an illegal endeavor, no other laws or rules of civil society are followed. It is the law of the jungle, and just as in the Prohibition era, there are gunfights, violent gangs and murder in the streets.
> 
> - The Constitution and Bill of Rights: The war on drugs has resulted in near abandonment of the protections guaranteed by the Constitution. Asset seizures with no due process, and military style raids on homes are now common place. The Constitution is being eroded, all in the name of the "war on drugs".
> 
> - Humane treatment: Throwing people in jail is no treatment for drug addiction. And treatment is much less expensive than jailing people.
> ...

----------


## opinionatedfool

A lot of positives on rand on Twitter tonight. Last time was alot of negatives

----------


## timosman

> America is not a planet?


It is. When we do the climaty climate change thingy our planet will thank us. No need for others to participate. The stakes are too big for other countries to be cutting into this bonanza.

----------


## CPUd

Trump has been getting like 0 time the last 20-30 minutes

----------


## squirl22

Why is Christy getting so much time; he is lower in polls than Rand. although the more he talks the more people hate him...a very unlikable guy.  Carson gone silent again, guess that means he will win the debate.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Rand should get in on this climate change stuff.

Drop some Austrian Economics on their dumb asses.

----------


## jkob

Walker looks like he's sick or something, way thinner than I remember him

----------


## Sola_Fide

These moderators are turds.

----------


## ProBlue33

Bush is at 1% on that Drudge poll, I am calling him done, he got nailed at every turn in this debate

----------


## CPUd

LOL Trump the antivaxxer

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

> He did both.


A little, but the emphasis was more about how it hurts the poor blacks and how privileged kids don't go to prison for it. The progressives who supported Rand are all supporting Bernie Sanders; Rand needs to find a way to sell himself to the GOP base.

----------


## Jan2017

> Deep breath guys.. Those last several minutes and the foreign policy answers made this a great debate for Rand. Everyone knows he is unique after this debate. I expect people will remember him better now. Solid last hour


I would put this in a plus column for Rand . . . home stretch.

New Jersey goals for climate change already at 2020 according to Rudy Christie . . . "
 but can I have more federal money for the next Sandy, President Obama ?"

----------


## Liberty74

> He did reasonably well on the marijuana issue. It'll make some libertarians happier with him and these days the anti-federal WoD position doesn't turn off that many conservatives, but it's a minor issue, so the net effect from that question is a small boost.


Rand going after those CO votes.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Carson seems like a heck of a nice guy.

----------


## EBounding



----------


## squirl22

> Trump's cooled off and threw a high five to Carson. I think he recognized that he's coming across as too much of an ass.


yes, he is an ass so no way to hide it....it was good that they let other people talk not just all trump

----------


## goldwater's ghost

i have to say Rand went back to his libertarian roots. Not what I was expecting. I hope it works

----------


## Liberty74

> Deep breath guys.. Those last several minutes and the foreign policy answers made this a great debate for Rand. Everyone knows he is unique after this debate. I expect people will remember him better now. Solid last hour


I agree and that was the strategy I said Rand should take. Be that different Republican and carve out your part of that Republican vote while letting the others fight over the same ones.

----------


## BenMuldowney

ben is killing himself on this autism issue.  nice guy... i like him.  but boy is he gullible.  we need savvy leadership and if a brain surgeon can't figure out the ama and cdc are lying about the causes of autism then he will fall for anything once in office.   i have to give trump major kudos on this.. rand did ok but honestly?  trump nailed it and his neocon buddies will not like this one bit.  that took guts!

----------


## goldwater's ghost

> eleventy hours


 lol

----------


## adam220891

Stupid question.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> Carson really trying to not step on Trump's toes


Or anybody's standing with him on the stage. Carson like many politicians comes across as panderer to people in his audience... with a gentle touch.

His specialty seems to be attacking Obama, that makes him so endearing to some in GOP base.


*Carson suggests Obama is 'anti-Semitic'*
http://www.politico.com/story/2015/0...an-deal-121406

*Ben Carson to Obama: Come clean on 'secret' past*
http://www.wnd.com/2014/05/ben-carso...n-secret-past/

*Ben Carson fights back against Uncle Tom attack*
http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/...le-tom-attack/

----------


## jkob

nice one CNN

----------


## CPUd

Wonder if any of them say Eleanor Roosevelt.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Huckleberry wants to put his wife on the $20.

...aw, shucks, gee willickers.

----------


## hardrightedge

prediction: trump will stop going after rand paul...he will compliment him after the debate...

----------


## jkob

Cruz likes Hamilton more than Jackson? Figures.

----------


## devil21

Cruz showing his Goldman Sachs connection.  Ditch the anti-central bank president and support the biggest federalist of the founders.

Bush wants a Brit on the US currency???  That's a little too close to the _truth_.....

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

I'd like to think this is an opportunity to rail against the 19th Amendment, but somehow I doubt it...

----------


## adam220891

Jeb names a woman from the UK LOL

----------


## Sola_Fide

Oh dear...Carly is the "estrogen" candidate

----------


## alucard13mm

wow.. Fiorina impressed me with the "female on money" answer.

----------


## jkob

oh that adam's family

----------


## r3volution 3.0

porkchop!

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Jeb names a woman from the UK LOL


Only name he could think of

----------


## adam220891

BIG DONUT! Come on Christie!

----------


## PaleoPaul

Ted Cruz spoke positively of Hamilton.  BIG RED FLAG

----------


## Liberty74

I hope Rand says "Rebel"

----------


## RDM

> Cannabis a state decision in Colorado says Bush . . . Barbara Bush not happy he just mentioned he smoked pot in high school.


I doubt it. The Bush family fortune mostly came from drug trade. http://barrysealmurder1986jebbusholi...gspot.com/?m=1

----------


## jkob

definitely something food related christie, who you fooling

----------


## Patrick Henry

Donald has some serious white teeth

----------


## Valli6

> Cruz likes Hamilton more than Jackson? Figures.


Yeah, what's with that?

----------


## jkob

BLACK WALNUT

----------


## Jan2017

Rand should say "chainsaw . . .?

----------


## BenMuldowney

> Trump trying to explain vaccines to a doctor, he sounds like a couple RPFers in "Personal Health and well Being".


LOL @ ben....  go watch dr russell blaylock when it comes to autism... the guy is brilliant.  he runs circles around ben.  anyone that thinks the fda/ama/cdc are correct concerning mercury, aspartame, fluoride and msg go ingest a ton of it and let me know how that works out for you.

----------


## kbs021

justice never sleeps. Pretty hardcore.

----------


## CPUd

Rand actually got applause form the audience.

----------


## Jan2017

Rand: " knowing that our goal is peace "

and the neocons/Cruz get the "last" word on this.

----------


## Kotin

I really like his last answer..

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Rubio throws in a free BJ for Israel..

EDIT:

...and Cruz comes in to assist.

----------


## kbs021

Rand is on fire on war and foreign policy tonight.. Tonight is going to help him. The last hour has been his. Trending, John Legend support, and firing up the base. Great night. Amazing last hour.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Rubio sucks

----------


## squirl22

Rubio sounds like such a fake....always giving a speech,not from the heart...like repeating something he memorized

----------


## William R

IMHO Rand had a good debate.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Cruz... again man, quit staring at me.

----------


## goldwater's ghost

you know, i dont know how this will play with the rest of the gop voters but today's debate made me damn proud to be supporting Rand and he answered alot of my doubts about where he stood. I feel certain now that he is the next step of the Ron Paul Revolution and I wasnt 100% certain before tonight

----------


## jkob

Cruz looks like he's melting

----------


## timosman

Cruz is channeling Hitler

----------


## squirl22

Cruz...another speech...fake...greasy looking salesman...I just don't trust him

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

Who can leave Reagan's dead knob the most saliva-covered, ladies and gentlemen?

----------


## supermario21

Rand just kicked ass tonight. Made the most of his time for sure. Whether it helps him or not I don't care. Proud to be supporting him.

----------


## Liberty74

The word explaining Rand tonight...

HUMBLE

----------


## opinionatedfool

> you know, i dont know how this will play with the rest of the gop voters but today's debate made me damn proud to be supporting Rand and he answered alot of my doubts about where he stood. I feel certain now that he is the next step of the Ron Paul Revolution and I wasnt 100% certain before tonight


I'm very proud of him tonight

----------


## jkob

KILL DA TERRORISTS! YEAH!

----------


## EBounding



----------


## timosman

Friendlier world ? Give this man a piece prize. It worked well last time.

----------


## KingNothing

> wow.. Fiorina impressed me with the "female on money" answer.


Same.  She didn't play the stupid game.

I wish Rand had done the same when asked that question and the stupid question about code names.

----------


## misconstrued

Cruz just blew by Paul. VOTE: https://polldaddy.com/poll/9081166/

----------


## timosman

> It was awful. It implied that she trusts the U.S. Census. Last time I checked the Social Security Administration said there are 6.5 million people who are 112 years old.


Link ?

----------


## kbs021

> Solid last hour from Rand. Hopefully the public was awake long enough to take notice. He definitely showed that he's the smartest man in the room all night. The first two hours I didn't think he made much of an impression to the average american at all, but he knocked it out of the freaking park in the last hour.


We saw the same thing. I would rather a STRONG finish than a weaker finish. His last hour was amazing. I forgot and I think the audience forgot about Trump for this last hour.

----------


## squirl22

> What's with this audience, Rand has gotten the smallest applause here so far unless I heard wrong.


They've been told every day since the last debate that he is a loser and not worth listening to...sheep

----------


## CPUd

> Solid last hour from Rand. Hopefully the public was awake long enough to take notice. He definitely showed that he's the smartest man in the room all night. The first two hours I didn't think he made much of an impression to the average american at all, but he knocked it out of the freaking park in the last hour.


I think he was hanging back and letting Carly, Jeb go after tronalddump.

----------


## Patrick Henry

> What's with this audience, Rand has gotten the smallest applause here so far unless I heard wrong.


I am afraid you heard right. I guess those in the crowd wants to send their kids to jail and war.

----------


## CPUd

Who is this guy speaking now?

----------


## BenMuldowney

> It was awful. It implied that she trusts the U.S. Census. Last time I checked the Social Security Administration said there are 6.5 million people who are 112 years old.


huh?  she said no woman on the 10 dollar bill.  did i miss something?

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Since they are spending so much time on mideast interventions with some calling for more of them,  Iraq war (that removed Hussein & made Iran stronger as Rand noted), election of Barak hussein Obama, Obamacare, Syria, Libya, Benghazi, refugee crisis , Israel etc,  shouldn't the CNN's owners have completed the history retrace and asked all 14 candidates on stage this one basic question:

What caused 9/11?


Why this question on which almost of recent US Foreign/Domestic policy rests  was not asked in a foreign policy quiz ?

----------


## KEEF

Local news is already pumping Fiorina and that Donald Trump might wake up with a dip in polls...  Rand who?  $#@!ing Media.

----------


## 01000110

Overall I think Rand did really great.  GO RAND GO

----------


## Patrick Henry

There will be no more diseases if we elect Trump.

----------


## Jackie Moon



----------


## V3n

Moneybomb. Moneybomb.

----------


## adam220891

> Okay I am not into conspiracies or anything but Carly Fiorna must have known some of the questions before hand.


There is no $#@!ing way you come up with that answer on the spot.

----------


## timosman

> You must have missed my earlier post about the debates.  The debate attendees this election cycle are hand picked, invitation only establishment types.  In 2012, there were tickets available to the debates for average folks to attend (I went to 3 last election).  Not this time.  Vetted establishment only now.


What does it tell you ?

----------


## squirl22

> .  listen to her final answer?  it is extremely rehearsed.   did she get the questions before the debate?


It really does sound like that...too well crafted of an answer for everything...no one could come up with those answers spontaneously

----------


## opinionatedfool

> I think he was hanging back and letting Carly, Jeb go after tronalddump.


I think he played trump talking up attacking him

----------


## dude58677

> Overall I think Rand did really great.  GO RAND GO



Yes he did!

----------


## BenMuldowney

> Okay I am not into conspiracies or anything but Carly Fiorna must have known some of the questions before hand.


i noticed it in the first debate...  the neocons seem to be privy to the questions ahead of time?  hmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Rubio, Christie, Cruz, Huckabee  and few others are also hot air baloons of different sizes.

----------


## Liberty74

Trump DOWN
Carson DOWN

Carly UP and the media will get their flavor of the month.

Don't forget about the MB...why didn't Rand mention it? UGH

----------


## freejack

> There is no $#@!ing way you come up with that answer on the spot.


I've met and dealt with many CEO's over the years and trust me, they are all this smooth.  It's how they get to where they are.

----------


## economics102

> Local news is already pumping Fiorina and that Donald Trump might wake up with a dip in polls...  Rand who?  $#@!ing Media.


This is my big fear. It doesn't matter how Rand does in the debate. The media are going to choose who they want to rise and fall, as usual.

----------


## 01000110

They are pumping Carly and Christie... ugh.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Comments on CNN livefeed are quite pro Rand.

"Who won?" = about half Rand, half Trump, people thought Carson did poorly

----------


## timosman

> http://www.newsmax.com/t/newsmax/article/629253


smh

----------


## Brian4Liberty

And the first TV comments are starting. No surprise, all about Carly.

----------


## KEEF

It is kinda funny, I was lecturing tonight just before the debate, and one of my students asked if she could leave early so to hear the debate.  I told her sure, but you will not be missing anything and then I went on to tell her how it was going to play out... So my conclusion is either I am psychic, or the system is really just that predictable.

Needless to say, I did take a couple minutes out of my lecture on the reproductive cycle of fungi and pumped Rand to her without trying to come off as indoctrinating.

----------


## brandon

Ahh was having fun listening to the trump interview then the stream cut out

----------


## PaleoPaul

Tonight's winners and losers:


Winners: Carly and Rand
Redeemed Themselves: Rand, Rubio, Cruz
Meh, More or Less the Same: Jeb!, Huckabee, Kasich, Carson
Losers: Trump, Walker, Christie

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Can't figure out how Kasich got on this stage


He's Jeb's mistress.

----------


## BenMuldowney

> This is my big fear. It doesn't matter how Rand does in the debate. The media are going to choose who they want to rise and fall, as usual.


the media will do everything in their power to push the neocon fiorina. i could see her winning the likud party nomination after this performance.

----------


## kbs021

Trump complaining about 3 hour debate.. Man this guy is so weak. Rand did really well tonight guys.. He is literally the top trending person right now... Trump isn't on the list at all

----------


## Jonderdonk

The liberals are fan-girling over Rand, just fyi... If he could just win the primary...

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Listening to the post debate interviews, it's become increasingly clear that Donald doesn't know what the word literal means...literally.

----------


## Peace&Freedom

> Trump DOWN
> Carson DOWN
> 
> Carly UP and the media will get their flavor of the month.
> 
> Don't forget about the MB...why didn't Rand mention it? UGH


I think Trump will go down a touch, enough for Carson to overtake him in a few polls. That switch will explode the media attention that Carson gets, which will make up for much of his lackluster answers tonight. Rand should also start moving up after tonight.

----------


## timosman

Way to close the Republican debate by pitching the next democrat debate by anderson pooper. No mention on when the next republican debate is going to be. After all, there is no difference.

----------


## squirl22

another poll.go  vote. rand in 4th place....http://therightscoop.com/poll-who-wo...e-time-debate/

----------


## CPUd

Rand has stood and talked 13 hours on the Senate floor, this guy complaining about 3 hours.

----------


## Suzu

> Trump complaining about 3 hour debate.. Man this guy is so weak. Rand did really well tonight guys.. He is literally the top trending person right now... Trump isn't on the list at all


What list? Trending where?

----------


## Brett85

> Solid last hour from Rand. Hopefully the public was awake long enough to take notice. He definitely showed that he's the smartest man in the room all night. The first two hours I didn't think he made much of an impression to the average american at all, but he knocked it out of the freaking park in the last hour.


Hopefully a lot of Americans were watching.  It was still only about 8 PM on the West Coast when the debate ended.

----------


## CPUd

Axelrod said he liked Rand in the last hour.  Noted Trump was slashing at him in the beginning.

----------


## Jan2017

For foreign policy, Rand definitely the cool head on stage tonight - most presidential.

----------


## Patrick Henry

I thought Rand did great, but I also thought (and still do) that he did fine last time.

----------


## kbs021

Trending on Twitter. I am seeing it on Facebook

----------


## cindy25

watching O'Reilly ; pushing up Carly, pushing down Carson, Rand ignored

----------


## KEEF

> another poll.go  vote. rand in 4th place....http://therightscoop.com/poll-who-wo...e-time-debate/





Carly Fiorina  23.28%  (1,563 votes)


Marco Rubio  9.21%  (618 votes)


Ben Carson  7.21%  (484 votes)


Ted Cruz  5.48%  (368 votes)


Rand Paul  4.23%  (284 votes)




Read more: http://therightscoop.com/poll-who-wo...#ixzz3lxjooqyl

----------


## kbs021

Lol Scott walker did bad again.. Who is he?

----------


## Crashland

Bill O'Reilly had Bret Baier and Brit Hume run through each of the candidates to grade them all. Jeb Bush ranked highest. Rand Paul was not even mentioned :-P

----------


## timosman

> I've met and dealt with many CEO's over the years and trust me, they are all this smooth.  It's how they get to where they are.


There are two problems here/This is a much broader issues/etc... How to speak without saying much 101.

----------


## adam220891

CNN says Walker did well? Where was I?

----------


## cindy25

> I thought Rand did great, but I also thought (and still do) that he did fine last time.


Rand was much better this time,  B+, maybe A-,  last time he was OK but not great

----------


## Brett85

I think Rand did really well, especially in the last hour.  But of course he won't get mentioned in the post debate discussion at all.

----------


## 01000110

Yeah, im not getting these people talking on CNN.  Walker did well?  Rubio did well? Christie did well?

WTF WTF

----------


## Influenza

Rand did great tonight. I didn't personally think he did poorly last time, but I knew his previous performance wouldn't, and didn't, go over well with the majority of people. Tonight was much better. I wish he got more speaking time in the first half though.

----------


## CPUd

> CNN says Walker did well? Where was I?


They said they heard someone say they thought Walker didn't do as poorly as last time.

----------


## BenMuldowney

the biggest issue i have tonight is why are carly's answers so perfectly rehearsed?   lady justice?  no way she ad libbed that.  what's going on?  is this whole thing rigged?

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> Trump DOWN
> Carson DOWN
> 
> Carly UP and the media will get their flavor of the month.
> 
> Don't forget about the MB...why didn't Rand mention it? UGH


Trump will survive IMO  by just not having made any huge blunder - he can get away with a lot.

Carson will be out. Major pump for Carly and even Cruz but don't think they did too well.

Rand made the very best of brief time he got and did better than last debate IMO. He could be little more fiesty in handling loose lip cannob like Trump, althogh better strategy would be to get your message out forecefully and leave Trump to self-destruct.




> For foreign policy, Rand definitely the cool head on stage tonight - most presidential.


Yes. 
He did well on drug war also and almost every other topic that he had opportunity to respond to. Measured and consise answers.  His time in this media managed entertainment circus was very short, he should use gurilla marketing campaign to get his message greater visibility the way game is stacked now. If Trump self-destructed, it would be a wide open race in an instant once again.

----------


## Valli6

On CNN, I could swear I just saw Chachi (Scott Baio) in the crowd, shaking someone's hand.

----------


## CPUd

> Yeah, im not getting these people talking on CNN.  Walker did well?  Rubio did well? Christie did well?
> 
> WTF WTF


"Rubio made some good points"

Note that Rand was the first candidate they talked about, after they went to the "spin room"

----------


## Brett85

> Bill O'Reilly had Bret Baier and Brit Hume run through each of the candidates to grade them all. Jeb Bush ranked highest. Rand Paul was not even mentioned :-P


Of course.

----------


## kbs021

Being the top trending candidate after the debate is really huge. Man he nailed that last hour. NAILED IT. He fired up the base and is still trending.

----------


## supermario21

Saw this from CNN or something like that...Brandwatch React. The truth is, Rand is going to always be negative, because he is still radically different from most of the fools. At least he has decided to fly his own flag it seems based on his performance tonight.

----------


## TomtheTinker

Of course they say Carlie had the balls to call out trump. Lol

----------


## timosman

> the biggest issue i have tonight is why are carly's answers so perfectly rehearsed?   lady justice?  no way she ad libbed that.  what's going on?  is this whole thing rigged?


hm, let me think. If you could, would you rig it ? Are there any people who can ?

----------


## KingNothing

> Bill O'Reilly had Bret Baier and Brit Hume run through each of the candidates to grade them all. Jeb Bush ranked highest. Rand Paul was not even mentioned :-P


Jeb did terrible.  Walker did terrible.  Rubio and Cruz came off as weird.  Christie again came off as a jerk.  Kasich is a just a dork.  No actual voter will come away liking them.

Trump voters will still like him.  Carson may have lost some votes to Carly.

----------


## CPUd

> Saw this from CNN or something like that...Brandwatch React. The truth is, Rand is going to always be negative, because he is still radically different from most of the fools. At least he has decided to fly his own flag it seems based on his performance tonight.


If that's from the live audience, I'm not surprised.

----------


## kahless



----------


## 01000110

Carly's face is what this is all about? WTF

----------


## CPUd

> i wondered during her first debate if they had given her the questions pre-debate, but when she rattled off that answer about lady justice i was like huh????  she didnt make that up off the cuff.. she came across as reciting a script.


She was. Most all of them on stage were.  They memorize and practice on the bus.

----------


## kahless



----------


## kahless



----------


## Suzu

> Did you see where he was tonight?


Yes... On a stage with a gaggle of neo-con warmongers. That would make me sick, too....

----------


## KingNothing

> They are prasing King Kong Tubby Christie and Carly on CNN. She had to have known a few questions like the face one with Trump and  the lady liberty $#@! at the end.


They tried to praise Christie, and they tried to put words in the mouths of the undecided voter they interviewed.

They presented it as if one woman liked Christie, she clearly said she did not.  They then enthusiastically asked a man what he thought of Carly and he said the outsider candidates like Carly, Trump, and Carson shouldn't even be considered.

----------


## KingNothing

> Coulter is on a roll tonight.

----------


## euphemia

Ted Cruz needs a voice coach.  He is way too tight in his throat.  He needs to open up a bit and produce a deeper sound.  

Trump is way to shifty and slouchy in his body language.  Christie could settle down a bit and improve his camera friendliness.  Trump and Christie need better makeup.  Trump, especially.  He looks flushed and flabby.

Fiorina, Rubio, and Huckabee have very positive and precise body language.

----------


## dillo

Trump has actually made this into a reality tv show

----------


## Sola_Fide

> My favorite moment from the debate.


Carly Fiorina is a certifiable nutball.

----------


## KingNothing

Watching CNN now, I'm wondering how Van Jones has a job.

----------


## devil21

> Carly Fiorina is a certifiable nutball.


Of course the media is fawning all over her.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> How many Americans died over seas while your bruhttha was "keeping us safe" Mr. Bush??


More than died on 9/11

----------


## Dary

> "Muh brotthra kept us seefe!"
> 
> Wasn't your brother Commander in Chief when we got attacked, Mr. Bush??


Great point. One that was lost on everyone in the audience.

----------


## BenMuldowney

well it's obvious the communist news media is pushing carly hard.  it just feels like they started this push after the first debate and God help us tomorrow ... they will have the sheeple parroting their talking points.  not once did anyone criticize her war mongering...  why are the leftist pundits fawning all over mrs hitler?  why do supposed liberals love a right wing chicken hawk? odd.

----------


## KingNothing

> Of course the media is fawning all over her.


She will absolutely fall apart once she's expected to be charming, endearing, and likeable, and not just forceful and eloquent.

----------


## BenIsForRon

> Carly is a freak
> fat boy is fat
> kascich...meh
> gomer...duh
> trump...god help us
> carson...boring
> cruz...annoying
> rubio...boring x 2
> huck....wind bag
> Rand...adult.


Sums it up nicely. You left out Walker and Bush but maybe you meant to. Easy for them to fade in the background.

----------


## Crashland

> well it's obvious the communist news media is pushing carly hard.  it just feels like they started this push after the first debate and God help us tomorrow ... they will have the sheeple parroting their talking points.  not once did anyone criticize her war mongering...  why are the leftist pundits fawning all over mrs hitler?  why do supposed liberals love a right wing chicken hawk? odd.


I don't really blame them for pushing her in this particular case. Even without listening to any talking heads I thought she performed the best out of all of them by far, although obviously I agreed with Rand the most.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> well it's obvious the communist news media is pushing carly hard.  it just feels like they started this push after the first debate and God help us tomorrow ... they will have the sheeple parroting their talking points.  not once did anyone criticize her war mongering...  why are the leftist pundits fawning all over mrs hitler?  why do supposed liberals love a right wing chicken hawk? odd.


That they're pumping Carly so hard (my apologies for the imagery), looks like a good sign to me. 

It means Trump's going down, which means this really _is_ like last time, with assorted clowns surging in succession through the summer. 

It would mean that the field's still wide open.

<Enter Randal, Destroyer of Bull$#@!>

----------


## CPUd

> I don't really blame them for pushing her in this particular case. Even without listening to any talking heads I thought she performed the best out of all of them by far, although obviously I agreed with Rand the most.


The "debate show" format suits her, she essentially did the same in the last debate.

----------


## KingNothing

> That they're pumping Carly so hard (my apologies for the imagery), looks like a good sign to me. 
> 
> It means Trump's going down, which means this really _is_ like last time, with assorted clowns surging in succession through the summer. 
> 
> It would mean that the field's still wide open.


They're going to push Carly hard, that is certainly true.  And she will certainly see a dramatic increase in polling numbers, but I'm not sold that the Trump voters will leave him.  He's got this weird thing going in which the people who like him, like him because he's an $#@! who is hated by everyone including the media and other politicians.

When the media rips Trump, his supporters double down on him.  I don't know what anyone can do to pull people away from him, other than beat him at his own game, which really shouldn't be that hard to do.  Just goad him into being a bombastic ass, and then counter with a line that makes him come off as the clown-child he is.

It is entirely possible that this nomination will come down to a non-Trump outsider candidate (Carly, Carson, or possibly Rand), Trump, and an establishment candidate (Jeb, Cruz, Rubio, Rand).  If Rand can last, he might be able to pull enough support from those who want a non-Trump outsider, and those who want an establishment candidate, to actually win.  The path is WAY more difficult with Trump mucking things up now, though, and I hope that he leaves sooner rather than later.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> well it's obvious the communist news media is pushing carly hard.  it just feels like they started this push after the first debate and God help us tomorrow ... they will have the sheeple parroting their talking points.  not once did anyone criticize her war mongering...  why are the leftist pundits fawning all over mrs hitler?  why do supposed liberals love a right wing chicken hawk? odd.


Some used to call them commie news network which sounds bit rough... but to be fair they have a track record of being moderate neocons. Recall CNN's Candy offered a soft candy to DGP in debate to get him out of tough question about 9/11 (Benghazi) terror attack.

----------


## TaftFan



----------


## timosman

> I was reading live comments on reddit and on here and the comments were pretty good all around for Rand. He definitely did better this time. I'm going to watch it later, one of the comments i was reading said that Carly blinks a lot while she is talking like some sort of Disney animatronic robot or like lizard people. I couldn't get over the way Trumps body language was in the first debate he talks with his hands so much like some sort of music conductor.


Let's be honest - the president is a puppet, that's why Rand might not qualify.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

>

----------

